# Monitorização do Clima de Portugal - 2022



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jan 2022 às 21:51)

*Tópico de monitorização e discussão do Clima de Portugal em 2022!

Links úteis:*

IPMA




 Acompanhamento Clima


Climate Prediction Center - Monitoring and Data:



Global Temperature Time Series - Western Europe



Global Precipitation Monitoring - Western Europe


Anos anteriores:
- Monotorização Clima de Portugal - 2021
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2020
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2019
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2018
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2017
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2016
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2015
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2014
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2013
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2012
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2011
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2009
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2008


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2022 às 20:04)

Mirandela domina durante dois dias seguidos as temperaturas mínimas na rede IPMA.

Dia 14/01 temos uma amplitude de mínimas desde os -5,4ºC até aos 10,7ºC.






Lista de estações abaixo dos -2ºC:


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jan 2022 às 20:04)

Grande mapa do dia 20, mínimas negativas por todo o lado.






Já agora, se algum mod conseguir mudar o título do tópico e corrigir para "monItorização", agradecia. @Dan


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jan 2022 às 03:09)

Enquanto que em Portugal Continental não chove há várias semanas, na Madeira e nos Açores a história foi outra, como mostram os acumulados de precipitação nos últimos 10 dias na rede IPMA:  
Ponta do Pargo - 22,0 mm
Porto Moniz - 18,5 mm
São Vicente - 43,3 mm
São Jorge - 19,6 mm
Lombo da Terça - 26,9 mm
Bica da Cana - 83,1 mm
Santana - 40,9 mm
Santo da Serra - 69,5 mm
Ponta de São Lourenço - 13,6 mm
Porto Santo - 12,0 mm
Calheta - 78,9 mm
Pico do Arieiro - 143,9 mm
Areeiro - 144,6 mm
Ponta do Sol - 53,9 mm
Aeroporto da Madeira - 17,7 mm
Pico Alto - 99,9 mm
Monte - 78,3 mm
Quinta Grande - 63,1 mm
Lido - 22,6 mm
Funchal - 43,5 mm
Cancela - 27,1 mm
__________________
Nordeste - 132,3 mm
Lagoa das Furnas - 47,2 mmP
Sete Cidades - 60,7 mm
Aeroporto João Paulo II - 68,7 mm
Ponta Delgada - 44,4 mm
Vila do Porto - 68,4 mm
Praia Formosa - 85,2 mm
Ribeira das Nove - 43,9 mm
Angra do Heroísmo - 58,3 mm
Santa Cruz da Graciosa - 7,1 mm
Serra das Fontes - 10,5 mm
Velas - 43,2 mm
Pico do Areeiro - 28,6 mm
Cabeço Verde - 18,8 mm
Alto do Cabouco - 27,8 mm
Madalena - 18,3 mm
Cabeço do Teicho - 81,3 mm
Cabecinho - 20,1 mm
Santa Cruz das Flores - 45,9 mm
Corvo - 34,3 mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jan 2022 às 19:22)

Mínimas mais baixas até agora na rede IPMA:

Mirandela: *-6,9ºC* (23/01)
Chaves: *-6,8ºC* (23/01)
Miranda do Douro: *-6,1ºC* (15/01)
Lamas de Mouro: *-6,0ºC* (22/01)
Carrazêda de Ansiães: *-5,9ºC* (24/01)


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jan 2022 às 19:50)

*Evolução da Situação de Seca Meteorológica 2021/2022* (27 de Janeiro de 2022)



> *1. Situação Atual (31 Janeiro 2022)*



A *seca meteorológica* que se iniciou em todo o território em novembro de 2021,* mantém-se e agravou-se à data de 25 de Janeiro de 2022* no território continental.
Verificou-se, em relação a dezembro, um aumento significativo da área e da intensidade da situação de seca, estando todo o território em seca, com *1% em seca fraca, 54% em seca moderada, 34% em seca severa e 11% em seca extrema* (Figura 1).







> *2. Comparação com igual período de 2005*



*O grau de severidade da seca meteorológica é ligeiramente inferior* em comparação com a situação em final de janeiro de 2005 (seca mais intensa desde 2000) e em 2005, onde também todo o território se encontrava em seca meteorológica, mas com maior percentagem nas classes de seca severa e extrema (22% em seca extrema, 53% em seca severa e 25% em seca moderada).







> *3. Evolução da Situação Meteorológica*



Desde o início do corrente ano hidrológico (outubro de 2021) que se regista no território valores de precipitação inferiores ao valor normal (1971-2000), sendo de salientar os meses de novembro e janeiro (até dia 25) muito secos (Figura 2).
Os valores totais de precipitação entre 1 e 25 de janeiro de 2022, são muito inferiores ao normal, com percentagens inferiores a 25% do valor médio. De realçar que janeiro, tendo em conta as previsões para a precipitação a curto prazo, deverá situar-se entre os três janeiros mais secos dos últimos 20 anos.
Considerando *o ano hidrológico, desde 1 de outubro até 25 de janeiro*, o valor acumulado de precipitação apresenta um* défice de -255 mm* (45% em relação ao valor normal) - (Figura 3).
O* índice de percentagem de água no solo (SMI)* apresenta uma diminuição significativa em relação ao final de dezembro em todo o território, salientando-se os valores inferiores a 20% na região Nordeste e na região Sul, sendo que em muito locais dessas regiões já se atingiu o ponto de emurchecimento permanente (Figura 4). O ponto de emurchimento permanente (θce) traduz-se no valor máximo do teor volúmico de humidade de um solo já não utilizável pelas plantas (quantidade de água existente na zona das raízes das plantas a partir da qual a planta não consegue recuperar a turgidez).







> *4. Antevisão da Situação Meteorológica*



Numa antevisão da situação meteorológica,* não se prevê a ocorrência de precipitação significativa até ao dia 3 de fevereiro.* Em relação à* temperatura do ar, esta apresenta uma ligeira tendência para subida a partir de dia 31 janeiro*.
Segundo a previsão a médio e longo prazo, a interpretação das previsões do Multisistema-C3S e do modelo do Centro Europeu de Previsão a Médio Prazo, mostra uma tendência para que durante o mês de fevereiro a precipitação total acumulada seja *inferior ao normal *em praticamente todo o território.
Chama-se,  porém, a atenção de que as previsões meteorológicas de médio e longo  prazo assumem um carácter probabilístico, não podendo, por isso, ser  admitidas com elevado grau de rigor determinístico e devendo ser   continuamente revistas.







> *5. Cenários de Evolução*



De acordo com as previsões meteorológicas será* muito provável o agravamento da situação de seca meteorológica no final de fevereiro*, em todo o território do continente.
De referir que,* para a situação de seca diminuir significativamente ou mesmo cessar no mês de fevereiro*, seria necessário que nas* regiões do Norte e Centro ocorressem quantidades de precipitação superiores a 200/250 mm e na região Sul superiores a 150 mm*, situação que somente ocorre em 20% dos anos.





O IPMA continuará a monitorizar a situação de seca meteorológica e informará sempre que se registem anomalias significativas.

Para um acompanhamento da situação poderá recorrer ao site do IPMA.



Documento de suporte à monitorização da seca meteorológica
Fonte: IPMA


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jan 2022 às 13:44)

Apesar do frio das noites, humidades em mínimos:


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jan 2022 às 15:48)

*-7,2ºC* de mínima registados em Chaves no dia 28. Provavelmente, a mínima mais baixa da temporada na rede IPMA.
Destaque também para Mirandela com *-6,7ºC*. No restante território, muitas estações não têm temperaturas mais baixas devido ao vento de Leste que se tem feito sentir.





Destaque também para as amplitudes térmicas nos últimos dias e para as temperaturas superiores a 20ºC em alguns locais, especialmente do litoral. 
Dia 28, apenas em 2 estações do litoral Norte:





Ontem, máxima superiores a 20ºC já em diversas estações, a maioria junto ao Litoral:





Em termos de mínimas, novamente destaque para Mirandela com *-6,6ºC* e Chaves com* -6,1ºC.*
Fora das regiões do interior, destaque também para Dunas de Mira,  com *-4,3ºC*.





Tendo em conta que estes valores têm sido recorrentes nos últimos dias, justificava-se um aviso amarelo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jan 2022 às 17:20)

Update com os últimos dados.


guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínimas mais baixas até agora na rede IPMA:
> Chaves: *-7,2ºC* (28/01)
> Mirandela: *-6,9ºC* (23/01)
> Miranda do Douro: *-6,1ºC* (15/01)
> ...


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2022 às 18:32)

Vai ser interessante ver o boletim de Janeiro.
Anomalia positiva nas máximas e ao mesmo tempo algumas estações em onda de frio. 

Exemplo de Mirandela:


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2022 às 21:12)

Sem dúvida. E por um ou dois dias, nas máximas, Mirandela falhou uma onda de calor simultânea com uma onda de frio.
Média das máximas normal (1971-2000): 9,9ºC; mínimas: 1,2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (3 Fev 2022 às 14:56)

Alguns dados interessantes nestes dois artigos:









						Vivemos o sexto Janeiro mais seco desde 1931
					

Um anticiclone de bloqueio está a afastar a chuva de Portugal e deixou já 45% do país em situação de seca severa ou extrema. Há o risco de os incêndios florestais começarem mais cedo.




					www.publico.pt
				












						Todo o país está em seca e situação não apresenta sinais de mudança
					

Já há áreas em situação de seca extrema. Comissão Permanente da Seca está reunida nesta terça-feira de manhã.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## N_Fig (3 Fev 2022 às 17:38)

StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida. E por um ou dois dias, nas máximas, Mirandela falhou uma onda de calor simultânea com uma onda de frio.
> Média das máximas normal (1971-2000): 9,9ºC; mínimas: 1,2ºC.


Em novembro de 2017 Alcácer do Sal teve uma onda de frio que se sobrepôs parcialmente a uma onda de calor


----------



## N_Fig (4 Fev 2022 às 17:17)

Saiu o boletim de janeiro, o 6º mais seco de sempre e o valor mais alto de sempre da temperatura máxima...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2022 às 17:36)

Janeiro quente e muito seco​
O mês de *janeiro de 2022 *classificou-se como quente e muito seco em Portugal continental.


O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 9.65 °C, foi superior ao valor normal 1971-2000 (+ 0.84 °C), *sendo o 5º janeiro mais quente desde 2000* (mais alto: 2016, 10.78 °C).

O valor de* temperatura máxima do ar foi o mais alto dos últimos 90 anos*, com um valor médio de 15.29 °C, + 2.20 °C, em relação ao valor normal 1971-2000. O valor médio de temperatura mínima do ar, 4.02 °C, foi 0.52 °C inferior ao valor normal

O mês foi caracterizado por valores diários de temperatura máxima do ar quase sempre superiores ao valor médio mensal, sendo de salientar os períodos de 1 a 3 e de 27 a 31 de janeiro, com desvios superiores a 4 °C. Foram ultrapassados ou igualados os valores extremos temperatura máxima do ar para o mês de janeiro em cerca de 15 % das estações meteorológicas.
A temperatura mínima também começou com valores muito acima da média, mas a partir de dia 13 os valores diários estiveram quase sempre inferiores, destacando-se o período consecutivo de 10 dias, 17 a 26 de janeiro.

Em relação à* precipitação janeiro de 2022 foi o 6º mais seco desde 1931* (mais seco: 1935) e o* 2º mais seco desde 2000* (mais seco: 2005). O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação, 13.9 mm, foi muito inferior ao valor normal 1971-2000, correspondendo a apenas 12 %.
De referir que em cerca de 75 % do território os valores da quantidade de precipitação neste mês foram inferiores a 10 mm.

O índice de *percentagem de água no solo* (SMI) apresenta uma* diminuição significativa em relação ao final de dezembro em todo o território*, salientando-se os valores inferiores a 20% na região Nordeste e na região Sul, sendo que em muito locais dessas regiões já se atingiu o ponto de emurchecimento permanente.

Verificou-se um* agravamento muito significativo da situação de seca meteorológica*, com um aumento da área e da intensidade, estando no final do mês* todo o território em seca com 1 % em seca fraca, 54 % em seca moderada, 34 % em seca severa e 11 % em seca extrema.*



			https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/docs/im.publicacoes/edicoes.online/20220204/FGdTvyAzNYKcsCOxBZMy/cli_20220101_20220131_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf
		


Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2022 às 18:11)




----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2022 às 18:33)




----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Fev 2022 às 19:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Janeiro quente e muito seco​
> O mês de *janeiro de 2022 *classificou-se como quente e muito seco em Portugal continental.
> 
> 
> ...



Ênfase na média da temperatura máxima, primeira vez acima dos 15ºC em Janeiro desde que há registos.

*15,29ºC





*

Interessante que foi exatamente na passagem de ano onde se verificam os recordes da temperatura mínima:






Comparação entre secas:





Adicionando ainda anos anteriores a 2005:


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2022 às 19:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Destaque para Zambujeira e Neves Corvo, pelo aumento do extremo tendo em conta a extensão da série.


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2022 às 15:26)

No boletim de Janeiro não há nenhuma referência às estações que estiveram em onda de frio? Estranho...


----------



## N_Fig (9 Fev 2022 às 16:40)

AnDré disse:


> No boletim de Janeiro não há nenhuma referência às estações que estiveram em onda de frio? Estranho...


Se calhar não houve, não sei


----------



## RP20 (9 Fev 2022 às 17:39)

N_Fig disse:


> Se calhar não houve, não sei


Mirandela "riu-se".


----------



## N_Fig (9 Fev 2022 às 17:59)

RP20 disse:


> Mirandela "riu-se".


Admito que não prestei assim tanta atenção aos valores diários de temperatura em Mirandela, mas não sei se as coisas são tão simples como "pegar na média mensal da mínima e ver a diferença em x dias seguidos". O IPMA costumava apresentar as variações diárias da normal da temperatura ao longo do mês:



Pegando neste caso, uma mínma de -1 ºC no começo de novembro em Bragança seria razão para onda de frio, mas seria apenas ligeiramente inferior à normal no fim de novembro. Não encontrei dados destes para Mirandela em janeiro, mas é perfeitamente possível que se o IPMA ainda usar este método mais preciso nos seus cálculos internos, haja um ou outro dia em que a média da mínima seja inferior e impossibilite uma onda de frio


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2022 às 18:09)

Onda de frio ocorre quando uma estação regista valores da temperatura mínima 5ºC abaixo em relação ao período de referência, durante 6 ou mais dias consecutivos.

Se alguém tiver dados que indiquem que, de facto, ocorreu onda de frio em alguma estação, pode sempre partilhar.


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2022 às 18:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Onda de frio ocorre quando uma estação regista valores da temperatura mínima 5ºC abaixo em relação ao período de referência, durante 6 ou mais dias consecutivos.
> 
> Se alguém tiver dados que indiquem que, de facto, ocorreu onda de frio em alguma estação, pode sempre partilhar.



Vou citar o meu próprio post:



AnDré disse:


> Vai ser interessante ver o boletim de Janeiro.
> Anomalia positiva nas máximas e ao mesmo tempo algumas estações em onda de frio.
> 
> Exemplo de Mirandela:
> Ver anexo 1078



E o post do Stormic:



StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida. E por um ou dois dias, nas máximas, Mirandela falhou uma onda de calor simultânea com uma onda de frio.
> Média das máximas normal (1971-2000): 9,9ºC; mínimas: 1,2ºC.



Aquando o meu post, Mirandela seguia com 10 dias consecutivos com mínimas <4ºC.
A razão para não terem considerado uma onda de frio, poderá ser relativamente ao que o N_Fig referiu. No entanto, em todas as estações gráficas do boletim de Janeiro, as mínimas na segunda quinzena são mais altas que na primeira quinzena. Será Mirandela a exceção? Hum...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2022 às 20:49)

AnDré disse:


> Vou citar o meu próprio post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu lembro-me desse post, e se não me engano na altura fui verificar e houve 1 dia em que a diferença não foi superior a 5ºC, pelo que interrompeu a possível onda de frio. Mas não tenho a certeza. Vou tentar procurar os dados diários para confirmar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Fev 2022 às 14:48)

Não encontrei os dados da estação, apenas aqueles que são apresentados por concelho na área da agrometeorologia, mas fui cruzar os dados com aqueles observados pela estação nos últimos dias e batem certo.

Sendo que a média das mínimas para Mirandela no mês de janeiro é de 1,2ºC (71-00), os valores que entram para onda de frio são aqueles iguais ou inferiores a -3,8ºC.

Como é possível ver na imagem abaixo, foram 13 dias consecutivos em janeiro que a estação de Mirandela registou temperaturas mínimas >=5ºC inferiores à sua média. Portanto sim, a estação de Mirandela esteve em onda de frio. Talvez o ipma só se tenha focado no calor


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2022 às 17:59)

Interactivo. Como a seca afecta Portugal e o seu concelho
					

É Inverno, mas não chove há semanas. Os dados mostram que a seca em Portugal não é um problema de agora — e os cientistas avisam que continuará a agravar-se no futuro. Quais são os municípios mais afectados? Quantas vezes estiveram em seca?




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Fev 2022 às 22:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não encontrei os dados da estação, apenas aqueles que são apresentados por concelho na área da agrometeorologia, mas fui cruzar os dados com aqueles observados pela estação nos últimos dias e batem certo.
> 
> Sendo que a média das mínimas para Mirandela no mês de janeiro é de 1,2ºC (71-00), os valores que entram para onda de frio são aqueles iguais ou inferiores a -3,8ºC.
> 
> Como é possível ver na imagem abaixo, foram 13 dias consecutivos em janeiro que a estação de Mirandela registou temperaturas mínimas >=5ºC inferiores à sua média. Portanto sim, a estação de Mirandela esteve em onda de frio. Talvez o ipma só se tenha focado no calor


Mas isso foi porque arredondaste esse valor de - 3.7999 c do dia 20! 
Como sabes que o fazem?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Fev 2022 às 00:52)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Mas isso foi porque arredondaste esse valor de - 3.7999 c do dia 20!
> Como sabes que o fazem?



Todos os valores no mapa diário aparecem arredondados. Mas ok... Vamos supor que não era -3,8ºC. Passamos de 13 para 10 dias consecutivos. É onda de frio na mesma.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Fev 2022 às 01:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Todos os valores no mapa diário aparecem arredondados. Mas ok... Vamos supor que não era -3,8ºC. Passamos de 13 para 10 dias consecutivos. É onda de frio na mesma.


Sim tens razão...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2022 às 13:36)

Monitorizaçáo da Seca Meteorológica​
Face à situação de seca em que o território de Portugal continental se encontra, o IPMA disponibiliza o documento de monitorização da seca meteorológica, com atualização a 15 de fevereiro de 2022.


Em resumo, destacam-se os principais indicadores:



Valores de temperatura máxima do ar quase sempre superiores ao valor normal mensal;
Valor médio da quantidade de precipitação até dia 15 de fevereiro inferior ao valor normal mensal 1971-2000, correspondendo apenas a 7 %;
Valores de percentagem de água no solo inferiores ao normal em todo o território. Registam-se valores inferiores a 20 % na região Nordeste e na região Sul, com muitos locais a atingirem o ponto de emurchecimento permanente,
Agravamento da situação de seca meteorológica, com aumento da áreas nas classes de seca severa e extrema;
A 15 de fevereiro 91 % do território estava nas classes de seca severa e extrema;
 

Documento de monitorização da seca meteorológica






Fonte: IPMA


----------



## N_Fig (21 Fev 2022 às 16:23)

Acho enganador o IPMA comparar a precipitação ocorrida em metade do mês com os valores normais para o mês inteiro. Não me interpretem mal, neste caso seria um período extremamente seco de qualquer forma


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Fev 2022 às 22:58)

N_Fig disse:


> Acho enganador o IPMA comparar a precipitação ocorrida em metade do mês com os valores normais para o mês inteiro. Não me interpretem mal, neste caso seria um período extremamente seco de qualquer forma


Se o fizer dessa forma o que vai acontecer é que se chover até final do mês a seca iria desagravar face ao dia 15, o que seria enganador pois se introduziu uma estatística errada. 
Daí que nas últimas secas se repararem do dia 15 Fevereiro para o dia 28 Fevereiro houve sempre uma diminuição da seca.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Fev 2022 às 02:47)

São 14 as estações que passaram o marco dos 25ºC em Fevereiro, histórico dia 22/2/22.

Em detalhe:











Zambujeira com uns 26,3ºC, não sei se é recorde.
Aljezur com uma amplitude de 26,1ºC  e a 3 décimas de igual o recorde máximo.

Novos recordes para Fevereiro e a diferença do anterior:

- Setúbal: *25,2ºC (+0,2ºC)*
- Odemira: *25,2ºC (+0,7ºC)*
- Neves Corvo: *25,8ºC (+0,6ºC)*
- Alcoutim: *24,3ºC (+0,8ºC)*
- Barreiro: *24,6ºC (Igualado)*
- Almada: *25,3ºC (+1,3ºC)*
- Torres Vedras: *24,5ºC (+1,6ºC)*

Deverão haver mais recordes, a maioria deles nas estações com inicios de série neste século, por isso ainda "recentes". Setúbal é a que surpreende mais por ser uma estação histórica.

Na última década, só nos anos de 2019, 2020 e 2022 é que se ultrapassaram os 25ºC na rede IPMA. Será o 4º Fevereiro consecutivo com anomalia positiva na temperatura média.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2022 às 21:00)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Janeiro de 2022 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3784-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-1146646


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Fev 2022 às 18:53)

Aqui fica um registo de acumulados neste último evento de fevereiro. Bom para a Madeira, mas muito insuficiente para o Sul de Portugal dada a situação atual:   
Castro Marim - 0,6 mm
Tavira - 0,7 mm
Olhão - 0,7 mm
Faro - 1,8 mm
Albufeira - 2,0 mm
Portimão - 2,5 mm
Sagres - 13,8 mm
Fóia - 21,6 mm
Aljezur - 14,2 mm
São Teotónio - 2,4 mm
Alvalade - 7,0 mm
Martinlongo - 2,9 mm
Vale Formoso - 0,6 mm
Beja - 9,1 mm
Sines - 7,4 mm
Alcácer do Sal - 17,2 mm
Viana do Alentejo - 17,8 mm
Évora - 7,8 mm
São Pedro do Corval - 6,6 mm
Estremoz - 3,7 mm
Elvas - 1,2 mm
Mora - 7,4 mm
Avis - 1,8 mm
Portalegre - 2,7 mm
Ponte de Sor - 1,8 mm
Alvega - 1,1 mm
Pegões - 2,4 mm
Poceirão - 0,6 mm
Campo de Tiro de Alcochete - 0,3 mm
Envedos - 1,3 mm
Proença-a-Nova - 1,2 mm
Castelo Branco - 0,6 mm
Zebreira - 1,6 mm
Fundão - 0,1 mm
Quinta da Lageosa - 0,8 mm
Sabugal - 0,2 mm
Guarda - 0,6 mm
Penhas Douradas - 0,5 mm
Chãs de Tavares - 0,7 mm
Tomar - 1,4 mm
Lavradio - 0,3 mm
Peniche - 0,7 mm
Rio Maior - 0,5 mm
Alcobaça - 0,4 mm
Leiria - 0,1 mm
Ansião - 3,0 mm
Pampilhosa da Serra - 0,4 mm
Lousã - 3,2 mm
Penacova - 0,5 mm
Aeródromo de Coimbra - 0,1 mm
Soure - 7,3 mm
Ponta do Pargo - 10,6 mm
Lombo da Terça - 31,4 mm
Porto Moniz - 5,7 mm
São Vicente - 34,4 mm
São Jorge - 16,2 mm
Santana - 23,0 mm
Caniçal - 9,0 mm
Porto Santo - 36,2 mm
Bica da Cana - 83,1 mm
Pico do Areeiro - 186,6 mm
Areeiro - 165,7 mm
Pico Alto - 91,4 mm
Monte - 78,4 mm
Santo da Serra - 53,8 mm
Calheta - 38,6 mm
Ponta do Sol - 9,4 mm
Quinta Grande - 18,2 mm
Lido - 8,9 mm
Funchal - 27,8 mm
Cancela - 31,7 mm
Aeroporto - 31,3 mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mar 2022 às 16:16)

Mínimas valentes ontem, dia 7, para a região Centro:






Alvega com -3,9ºC ganhou a corrida. Ênfase em Alcochete, estação recente e ganhou a Coruche.


----------



## Mammatus (8 Mar 2022 às 16:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínimas valentes ontem, dia 7, para a região Centro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atendendo ao valor da mínima com certeza que não está localizada em meio urbano, junto ao Tejo, deve ser mais para o interior, lá para os lados do campo de tiro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mar 2022 às 18:50)

Mammatus disse:


> Atendendo ao valor da mínima com certeza que não está localizada em meio urbano, junto ao Tejo, deve ser mais para o interior, lá para os lados do campo de tiro.


A estação leva o nome de "Campo de Tiro" no site do IPMA. Está num daqueles vales perto do Rio Frio, que são uns autênticos congeladores no inverno!


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2022 às 18:58)

Estava a ver que nunca mais chegava o boletim de Fevereiro: AQUI

_- Ponto 1_: IPMA considera a rajada máxima do Cabo da Roca como a do dia 18, sabe-se muito bem que dia 19 teve maiores rajadas nas estações de Lisboa mas pelos vistos a Roca não funcionou mesmo nesse dia. São estas pequenas coisas que fazem a diferença...

_- Ponto 2_: 2012 foi de facto ainda mais seco que o Fevereiro deste ano. 10% de chuva este mês e o 3º mais seco desde 1931;






Esta frase resumo tudo: "O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação no presente ano hidrológico 2021/2022, desde 1 de
outubro 2021 a 28 de fevereiro de 2022, 224.1 mm, corresponde a 39 % do valor normal. *O ano hidrológico 2021/2022 é o 2º mais seco desde 1931, depois de 1999. (...) e os valores da percentagem de precipitação entre 19 % em Faro e 56 % em Fundão.*"

_- Ponto 3_: A temperatura mínima salvou a média do mês, mas não deixo de realçar a anomalia na temperatura máxima: *17,38ºC (+3ºC)*, para depois comparar com Março, que deverá ter uma média quase igual ou até inferior;



guisilva5000 disse:


> Novos recordes para Fevereiro e a diferença do anterior:
> 
> - Setúbal: *25,2ºC (+0,2ºC)*
> - Odemira: *25,2ºC (+0,7ºC)*
> ...








A mim escapou-me Alcobaça. Quanto a Setúbal, era incerto mas o recorde das normais deve já ter sido ultrapassado anteriormente na década 2010-2020.

- Para concluir:
*"No entanto considerando apenas a classe de seca extrema, 2022 é a situação mais grave com 66 % do território afetado, o dobro quando comparado com as secas de 2005 (33 %) e 2012 (32 %)."*


----------



## N_Fig (10 Mar 2022 às 19:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> 2012 foi de facto ainda mais seco que o Fevereiro deste ano. 10% de chuva este mês e o 3º mais seco desde 193


Só o ocorrido até meio do mês já era bem superior a fevereiro de 2012


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mar 2022 às 20:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> 2012 foi de facto ainda mais seco que o Fevereiro deste ano. 10% de chuva este mês e o 3º mais seco desde 1931


A diferença deste ano para 2012 é que em janeiro choveu um bocadinho mais. Não é que seja grande coisa, mas em 2012, Faro e Évora ainda passaram dos 10mm mensais e este ano nem isso. 
 Os valores de janeiro e fevereiro juntos são assustadores e para agravar ainda mais a situação tivemos temperaturas amenas persistentes em ambos os meses acompanhadas de vento de leste.  Este ano tenho visto árvores com folhas a secar em pleno inverno, como é o caso das laranjeiras, algo que não me lembro de ver.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Mar 2022 às 20:26)

joralentejano disse:


> A diferença deste ano para 2012 é que em janeiro choveu um bocadinho mais. Não é que seja grande coisa, mas em 2012, Faro e Évora ainda passaram dos 10mm mensais e este ano nem isso.
> Os valores de janeiro e fevereiro juntos são assustadores e para agravar ainda mais a situação tivemos temperaturas amenas persistentes em ambos os meses acompanhadas de vento de leste.  Este ano tenho visto árvores com folhas a secar em pleno inverno, como é o caso das laranjeiras, algo que não me lembro de ver.


Mas em compensação, março parece que vai ser bem melhor que o de 2012 - para se ter noção, aqui na Figueira não se chegou aos 10 mm mesmo juntando fevereiro e março desse ano...


----------



## RP20 (10 Mar 2022 às 21:06)

Não consigo entender como  que o litoral norte está em seca extrema. Na minha opinião é totalmente falso mas no IPMA é que estão os cientistas


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Mar 2022 às 21:15)

RP20 disse:


> Não consigo entender como  que o litoral norte está em seca extrema. Na minha opinião é totalmente falso mas no IPMA é que estão os cientistas


O litoral Norte não está em seca extrema!


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mar 2022 às 21:52)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas em compensação, março parece que vai ser bem melhor que o de 2012 - para se ter noção, aqui na Figueira não se chegou aos 10 mm mesmo juntando fevereiro e março desse ano...


E ainda bem que vai ser um pouco diferente, nem consigo imaginar o que seria disto se Março fosse igual a Janeiro e Fevereiro. Chegávamos ao final de Março e já não havia água nas ribeiras que mesmo em anos de seca, se aguentam até Maio/Junho. 
Outra coisa de diferente em relação aos invernos de 2004/2005, 2011/2012 e até mesmo 2017/2018 é que dezembro não foi tão seco. Ainda assim, a área com seca extrema é a maior dos outros anos anteriores em que houve seca graves. Janeiro e Fevereiro de 2022 foram mesmo horríveis. De todos os invernos secos de que me lembro, não me recordo de nenhum com tão poucas geadas. Nem sequer dias de nevoeiro persistente houve, algo que até é bastante comum na minha zona em invernos com padrão anticiclónico.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Mar 2022 às 17:50)

O IPMA lançou um boletim da situação até 15 de março. Disse que é o 10º março mais seco desde 2000, o que até pode ser verdade mas é uma comparação muito tendenciosa porque estamos a comparar metade de um mês com meses inteiros...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Mar 2022 às 17:57)

N_Fig disse:


> O IPMA lançou um boletim da situação até 15 de março. Disse que é o 10º março mais seco desde 2000, o que até pode ser verdade mas é uma comparação muito tendenciosa porque estamos a comparar metade de um mês com meses inteiros...


Não será o mesmo que dizer que até ao momento é o 12o mais chuvoso desde 2000?
Em boa verdade deveria tal correlação implicar que esteja a ser um mês normal.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Mar 2022 às 18:10)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não será o mesmo que dizer que até ao momento é o 12o mais chuvoso desde 2000?
> Em boa verdade deveria tal correlação implicar que esteja a ser um mês normal.


Mas não está, porque ter quase 90% da precipitação normal em metade do mês significa que até está a ser chuvoso


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2022 às 20:29)

Poeiras em suspensão (atualização)​
*17 de março de 2022 (Atualização)* - Episódio de Poeiras em Supensão - Impacto nas previsões meteorológicas

O episódio de poeiras que está a afetar Portugal Continental desde o passado dia 15 de março teve origem em tempestades de areia no Norte de África. Estas tempestades resultaram do vento forte à superfície associado à depressão Célia, a qual influenciou o estado do tempo na Madeira nos dias 14 e 15 de março e se encontra neste momento sobre o Mediterrâneo em fase de dissipação.  

Para saber mais sobre os impactos na qualidade do ar e na saúde, provocados pela elevada concentração de poeiras nos níveis baixos da atmosfera, pode ser consultada a informação disponibilizada nos sites da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (link 1) e da Direção Geral da Saúde (link 2).

Além dos impactos deste episódio de poeiras ao nível social, uma análise preliminar permitiu também identificar um impacto no desempenho dos modelos numéricos de previsão do tempo. Em particular, sobre Portugal Continental, foi possível identificar que a existência de uma elevada concentração de poeiras nos níveis médios e altos da atmosfera (correspondendo a uma maior disponibilidade de núcleos de condensação) deu origem à formação de uma densa camada de nuvens que de outro modo não se teria formado e que, por esse motivo, não foi bem prevista pelos modelos numéricos de previsão do tempo (ver Figuras 1 e 2). 

Em consequência da referida camada de nuvens, a radiação solar que atingiu a superfície foi menor que a prevista pelos modelos numéricos e, em consequência, os valores da temperatura do ar, em particular da temperatura máxima, foram inferiores aos valores previstos, com as diferenças a atingirem cerca de 5 °C em alguns locais. Informação mais detalhada sobre estes impactos requererá uma análise mais exaustiva do presente episódio.

A análise preliminar deste episódio sobre Portugal Continental, sugere que a elevada concentração de poeiras do deserto junto à superfície está relacionada com o padrão da circulação atmosférica associada à depressão Célia, que permitiu transportar as poeiras em níveis baixos da atmosfera desde a região da Argélia até à Península Ibérica, contornando o sistema montanhoso do Atlas pelo seu bordo oriental. Tipicamente as poeiras resultantes das tempestades de areia na região da Argélia são transportadas para o Mediterrâneo vindo a afetar também os países Mediterrânicos do sul da Europa.

É frequente a Península Ibérica ser afetada por tempestades de areia que se formam na região de Marrocos a sul do Atlas. Nestes casos, o transporte das poeiras ocorre ou pelo bordo ocidental do Atlas, através de uma circulação sobre o oceano Atlântico, ou através de um fluxo para norte sobre o Atlas, em que as poeiras são projetadas para níveis mais elevados da atmosfera. Em qualquer destes casos as concentrações próximo da superfície tendem a ser inferiores ao caso atual.

A concentração de poeiras sobre a Península Ibérica deverá diminuir gradualmente, no entanto não é de excluir a probabilidade de poder continuar a afetar o estado do tempo até dia 19, podendo persistir a formação de uma camada de nuvens altas, a dissipar-se lentamente, condicionando a temperatura observada à superfície. O vento irá persistir do quadrante leste, sendo temporariamente forte nas terras altas.


*15 de março de 2022* - Episódio de Poeiras em Suspensão

Está a ocorrer o transporte de poeiras sobre o território continental devido a um fluxo de sul induzido pela depressão Célia. As poeiras em suspensão, oriundas do norte de África, atingiram a Península Ibérica prevendo-se que persistam até ao fim do dia 17, quinta-feira.

Os efeitos mais visíveis são a alteração da cor do céu visto que as poeiras estão normalmente acima da superfície, embora dependendo da sua concentração possam atingir níveis mais baixos com implicações na qualidade do ar e possíveis impactos na saúde. Também é possível ocorrer a deposição das poeiras através da precipitação, esta situação é mais provável na região Sul nos dias 15 e 16 de março (Figura 3).


Link 1: Qualidade do Ar - Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente
Link 2: Recomendações de Saúde - DGS










*Figura 1* – (17/03/2022 às 09:30 UTC) Imagem combinada do satélite Meteosat de 2ª Geração. Tons de magenta identificam regiões de poeira em que não existem nuvens constituídas por água liquida ou por gelo. Tons de castanho identificadas nuvens espessas, que podem conter poeira. 









*Figura 2* – Comparação entre a imagem na banda de infravermelho 10.8 micra simulada com base nas previsões do modelo do ECMWF para as 12 UTC do dia 17/03/2022 (à esquerda) com a correspondente observação (à mesma hora) obtida com o satélite Meteosat de 2ª geração (à direita), resultante da influência das poeiras em suspensão.77







*Figura 3* - (15/03/22 às 11:00 UTC) imagem de satélite, produto Dust RGB, com a localização dos máximos de concentração de poeira nas zonas identificadas pela cor rosa/magenta bastante acentuada, ou seja mais evidente nas regiões Norte e Centro do território continental, França e Argélia. As zonas a vermelho escuro representam nebulosidade média e alta também sobre Portugal.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Mar 2022 às 20:32)

N_Fig disse:


> O IPMA lançou um boletim da situação até 15 de março. Disse que é o 10º março mais seco desde 2000, o que até pode ser verdade mas é uma comparação muito tendenciosa porque estamos a comparar metade de um mês com meses inteiros...


Às vezes o IPMA esbota dados estatísticos sem grande fundamento para estar escrito, essa informação é cientificamente insignificante porque desde 2000 tivemos 22 Marços. Nós que, talvez consigamos ter um olho mais atento sobre a meteorologia, conseguimos perceber que isso é para ler na diagonal, mas os media muitas vezes não. Espetam tais informações como cabeçalho nos jornais ou notícias. 

O que realmente é importante neste breafing do IPMA:


> - Valor médio de temperatura média do ar na 1ª quinzena de março, *1.67 °C inferior ao valor médio* mensal 1971-2000.
> 
> - O período de outubro 2021 a 15 março 2022 ,* com 276.8 mm, é o mais seco desde 1931.*
> 
> ...



Quanto à precipitação em Março, grandes partes das estações já estão acima dos 70%, ou até mais, o que é bom. 

Quanto à seca, este gráfico demonstra aquilo que é o mais provável: chegar ao Verão com menos de 500 mm de ano hidrológico, repetindo situações com as de 1945, 1999 e 2005.


----------



## LMMS (17 Mar 2022 às 22:56)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> O litoral Norte não está em seca extrema!


Estes dados saíram hoje e mostra a realidade como deve ser.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Mar 2022 às 23:12)

LMMS disse:


> Estes dados saíram hoje e mostra a realidade como deve ser.


Os índices são distintos. O IPMA usa o índice de Palmer (PDSI), já esse usa o índice DC. Ambos são corretos, mas usam diferentes critérios!


----------



## LMMS (17 Mar 2022 às 23:48)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Os índices são distintos. O IPMA usa o índice de Palmer (PDSI), já esse usa o índice DC. Ambos são corretos, mas usam diferentes critérios!


Sim, eu sei!
Este aqui é o Intersucho, compara dados desde 1961 até 2010 de água disponível para plantas até 1 metro de profundidade e praticamente não estamos em seca!
Mas estamos em seca, sim senhor, por isso este aqui é para ir para o lixo.
Os dados do Copernicus (DC) é mais indicativo para a prevenção de areas florestais em maior risco de incêndio, mas é um bom indicativo para se ver quais as zonas piores com seca.
O Mês de Março, vai ter algumas alterações no índice PDSI, mas a seca é preocupante, mesmo com um Abril dentro da média!


----------



## Mammatus (18 Mar 2022 às 15:35)




----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mar 2022 às 20:40)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Fevereiro de 2022 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3797-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-1153781


----------



## LMMS (19 Mar 2022 às 01:20)

Aqui fica um pequeno resumo do evento das poeiras vindas do Sahara.
O Registo de média diária de maior concentração em Portugal foi em Vouzela com 570ug/m3, penso que deve ser o maior valor alguma vez registado em Portugal de poeiras vindas do deserto.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Mar 2022 às 22:17)

Bons acumulados, exatamente nas zonas que estavam a sofrer mais com a seca.

Dia 20






Dia 21


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mar 2022 às 13:34)

Devemos ter novos recordes diários para a bacia do Guadiana em Março:


----------



## LMMS (24 Mar 2022 às 13:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Devemos ter novos recordes diários para a bacia do Guadiana em Março:


Infelizmente onde choveu mais foi a Jusante do Alqueva e Pedrogão, pelo que toda a chuva a jusante se perde no mar, mas Odeleite e Beliche vão subir bastante, o que choveu muito na Espanha vai ficar retido, pois eles também estão à mingua de água.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Mar 2022 às 14:50)

Os valores de Amareleja estão nitidamente abaixo do real. Ontem foi um dia de muita chuva... não demasiado intensa mas bastante prolongada no tempo. Em Moura, segundo dados do MeteoAlentejo, caíram quase 40mm ontem (23 março). E continua a chover... e agora é chuva de lama... desde o meio dia que se observa o aumento da quantidade de poeiras na atmosfera. E a chuva que está a cair neste momento não deixa margem para dúvidas...


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Mar 2022 às 18:17)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Os valores de Amareleja estão nitidamente abaixo do real. Ontem foi um dia de muita chuva... não demasiado intensa mas bastante prolongada no tempo. Em Moura, segundo dados do MeteoAlentejo, caíram quase 40mm ontem (23 março). E continua a chover... e agora é chuva de lama... desde o meio dia que se observa o aumento da quantidade de poeiras na atmosfera. E a chuva que está a cair neste momento não deixa margem para dúvidas...


Não estão assim tão abaixo.  A estação Meteo Alentejo da Amareleja registou apenas 9mm


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2022 às 17:11)

Boa recuperação da percentagem de água na região sul.
Já no nordeste, principalmente nas regiões de Mirandela e Foz Côa, a percentagem de água no solo mantém-se muito baixa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Abr 2022 às 20:15)

Olhos postos em Penhas Douradas com a mínima mais baixa da estação neste ano: *-6,5ºC. *Pode muito bem ter registado novo recorde de Abril, -6,1ºC é o que está nas fichas 71-00. No topo da Torre (estação amadora meteoestrela), chegou aos -8,8ºC.  






Carrazêda de Ansiães igualmente com -5,7ºC no dia 2, nas fichas o recorde de Abril é -5,2ºC. Temos de ir a Abril de 86 para ver algo semelhante.


----------



## Dan (6 Abr 2022 às 08:40)

Quase que dava onda de frio, mas deve acabar hoje. Aqui na região, foram cinco dias com mínimas inferiores a 0ºC e alguns dos valores mais baixos, para um mês de abril, das últimas décadas.


----------



## Thomar (8 Abr 2022 às 18:17)

Já saiu o Boletim Climático Portugal Continental - Março 2022.

_RESUMO MENSAL

 O mês de março de 2022, em Portugal continental, classificou-se como normal em relação à temperatura do ar e chuvoso em relação à precipitação (Fig. 1). (...)_


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2022 às 18:59)

Thomar disse:


> Já saiu o Boletim Climático Portugal Continental - Março 2022.
> 
> _RESUMO MENSAL_
> 
> _O mês de março de 2022, em Portugal continental, classificou-se como normal em relação à temperatura do ar e chuvoso em relação à precipitação (Fig. 1). (...)_


Interessante que no global a temperatura média foi mesmo normal. Não esperava isso, mas a temperatura mínima mais alta que o normal ajustou a falha das máximas baixas. 

Foi um bom mês para não agravar a seca, só falta Abril colaborar


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Abr 2022 às 18:01)

A "calmaria" antes da tempestade... essencialmente um dia bem quente hoje no Interior, com 27,5ºC no Pinhão, 26ºC em Cabeceiras de Basto e Alvega, e vários locais com temperaturas próximas a 25ºC.  No Litoral as temperaturas estão mais baixas devido ao vento forte de sudoeste, que pouco a pouco vai entrando no Interior à medida que se aproxima a frente, no entanto com temperaturas bem amenas também:


----------



## frederico (11 Abr 2022 às 18:18)

A estação de Cacela deverá ter batido o recorde para o mês de Março com 100,6 mm no dia 23. O mês acumulou 197,6 mm e o ano hidrológico segue com 461 mm. Se Abril e os próximos meses acabassem na média a estação acabaria também com o ano hidrológico dentro da média, que ronda os 550 mm.

A vizinha estação da Junqueira acumulou 143 mm e o ano segue com 429 mm.

Tavira acumulou 108 mm, mas o ano segue com apenas 318 mm. Em Aljezur a situação é grave, com apenas 217 mm acumulados, e 67 mm em Março. Em Alte caíram 110 mm, mas o ano segue com apenas 267 mm, onde a média anual ronda os 600 mm.

A região a Leste de Tavira está quase dentro da média graças a dois eventos, um em Setembro e outro em Março, mas os restantes três quartos da região estão numa situação muito difícil.





__





						Localização geográfica e GPS das EMAs
					





					www.drapalgarve.gov.pt


----------



## RP20 (11 Abr 2022 às 21:13)

frederico disse:


> A estação de Cacela deverá ter batido o recorde para o mês de Março com 100,6 mm no dia 23. O mês acumulou 197,6 mm e o ano hidrológico segue com 461 mm. Se Abril e os próximos meses acabassem na média a estação acabaria também com o ano hidrológico dentro da média, que ronda os 550 mm.
> 
> A vizinha estação da Junqueira acumulou 143 mm e o ano segue com 429 mm.
> 
> ...


Em Aljezur choveu assim tão pouco? Tinha ideia que tinha acumulado mais no mês de Março por acaso.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Abr 2022 às 21:40)

Cacela a tal estação!


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2022 às 01:10)

Três datas chave da *água no solo* neste mês, até anteontem

Início do mês e dia 7: em geral sempre a descer. Dia 10, recuperação no Litoral Norte. Interior Norte continua a pior situação.


----------



## frederico (12 Abr 2022 às 05:20)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Cacela a tal estação!


No dia 23 caíram quase 70 mm em VRSA a 12 kms mas o radar mostrava ecos mais intensos na zona de Cacela. O @Gil_Algarvio pode confirmar certamente este valor de Cacela.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Abr 2022 às 13:59)

frederico disse:


> No dia 23 caíram quase 70 mm em VRSA a 12 kms mas o radar mostrava ecos mais intensos na zona de Cacela. O @Gil_Algarvio pode confirmar certamente este valor de Cacela.


Ah já me lembrei esse foi o dia em que choveu muito intensamente a leste de Tavira. Sim nesse caso está certo. 
Apenas referi isso porque essa estação por vezes apresentava valores duvidosos.


----------



## frederico (12 Abr 2022 às 18:05)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Ah já me lembrei esse foi o dia em que choveu muito intensamente a leste de Tavira. Sim nesse caso está certo.
> Apenas referi isso porque essa estação por vezes apresentava valores duvidosos.


Não era esta. Eram a do Patacao em Faro e da Maragota.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2022 às 16:16)

Situação do conteúdo de água no solo durante este mês de Abril, até hoje dia 14 às 00h.
É repetida no final, em alternância, as cartas dos dois últimos dias, para se perceber como apenas um dia (ontem dia 13) sem precipitação se repercute logo na descida.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2022 às 14:21)

Máximas registadas ontem, dia 15, na rede IPMA:

Mora: *29,8ºC*
Pinhão, St. Bárbara: *29,3ºC*
Mação: *29,1ºC*
Alvega: *29ºC*


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2022 às 04:03)

Dia 16, quatro estações superaram os 30,0ºC.
Pinhão: *31,2ºC *(*11,0ºC* acima da média das máximas de Abril - Normais 71-00)
Alvega: 30,9ºC (10,1ºC acima da média das máximas)
Alvalade: 30,3ºC (9,8ºC acima da média das máximas)
Mora: 30,2ºC (10,8ºC acima da média das máximas)
Notável também os 19,4ºC de Penhas Douradas (9,8ºC acima da média das máximas)






Refira-se ainda que a máxima de Pinhão em Abril nas Normais 71-00 é de 32,0ºC, mas foi atingida no dia 29.


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2022 às 16:18)

Mínimas muito baixas, características de fortes inversões nocturnas, produzem grandes amplitudes térmicas diurnas.

*Alvega*, ontem *dia 16*, com *23,3ºC* de amplitude (30,9ºC-7,6ºC)





*Mirandela*, *dia 15*, com *23,4ºC* de amplitude, apesar de a máxima, 27,1ºC,  ter sido modesta quando comparada com várias outras estações por todo o território e até com o dia seguinte, teve uma mínima de *3,7ºC*.





Temperaturas nocturnas também muito baixas em toda a linha de costa, com valores muito inferiores à temperatura superficial oceânica. Estas rondam os 14ºC-15ºC na costa ocidental a norte do Cabo Raso, a sul inferiores a 16ºC até Odemira. Os *4,7ºC* de Temperatura mínima do ar no *dia 15* em *Praia da Rainha* foi assim cerca de 10ºC inferior à TSM (Temperatura da Superfície do Mar). Circulação local de Leste de anticiclone e zona deprimida junto à arriba explicam esta habitual inversão em condições semelhantes.


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2022 às 05:24)

Dois dias de Aviso Amarelo para o vento, especialmente no litoral e terras altas:


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2022 às 04:15)

StormRic disse:


> Dois dias de Aviso Amarelo para o vento, especialmente no litoral e terras altas:



Acrescente-se o terceiro dia com vento forte e rajadas > 80 Km/h.
Cabo Carvoeiro tem o registo mais elevado: 86,8 Km/h de rajada máxima. Destaque também para Dois Portos (Torres Vedras): 82,4 Km/h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Abr 2022 às 12:27)

Nada de inesperado:


----------



## N_Fig (21 Abr 2022 às 16:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nada de inesperado:


O IPMA não tem dados de médias relativas apenas a cada quinzena? Comparar a quantidade de precipitação que ocorreu em 15 dias com o que seria expectável em 30 dias parece-me profundamente enganador, e mesmo a temperatura expectável no começo de um mês de um mês de transição como abril e no seu fim serão completamente diferentes


----------



## N_Fig (21 Abr 2022 às 16:13)

StormRic disse:


> Refira-se ainda que a máxima de Pinhão em Abril nas Normais 71-00 é de 32,0ºC, mas foi atingida no dia 29.


Houve uma máxima de 34,6 ºC no Pinhão em abril de 2011, dia 9


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2022 às 16:20)

N_Fig disse:


> Houve uma máxima de 34,6 ºC no Pinhão em abril de 2011, dia 9


 essa destrona tudo!



N_Fig disse:


> O IPMA não tem dados de médias relativas apenas a cada quinzena? Comparar a quantidade de precipitação que ocorreu em 15 dias com o que seria expectável em 30 dias parece-me profundamente enganador, e mesmo a temperatura expectável no começo de um mês de um mês de transição como abril e no seu fim serão completamente diferentes



Eu acho que esta comparação refere-se mesmo à data e não ao mês, pelo que está indicado na explicação em relação à precipitação. Relativamente à temperatura a comparação deve seguir a mesma regra, penso eu.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Abr 2022 às 16:44)

StormRic disse:


> essa destrona tudo!
> 
> 
> 
> Eu acho que esta comparação refere-se mesmo à data e não ao mês, pelo que está indicado na explicação em relação à precipitação. Relativamente à temperatura a comparação deve seguir a mesma regra, penso eu.


A comparação é entre os valores ocorridos em meio mês e o que seria expectável no mês inteiro


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mai 2022 às 17:28)

WFR não mentiu, a lezíria ganhou. *31,4ºC* de Santarém é a nova máxima do ano das estações IPMA






Ilha de calor urbano de Lisboa fez a estação do Liceu Francês chegar quase aos 30ºC!


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2022 às 17:22)

Balanço do conteúdo de água no solo para o mês de Abril: comparação entre o dia 1 de Abril às 00:00 utc e o dia 1 de Maio às 00:00 utc.







Balanço dos três primeiros dias de Maio (trovoadas):






Basicamente estas primeiras trovoadas serviram para manter o conteúdo já calculado no final de Abril, nas regiões do interior.
Mas o decréscimo no litoral para norte de Peniche, nas montanhas da RLNorte e Cordilheira Central (excepto Estrela), é visível pela redução das áreas >99% e >80%.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2022 às 05:16)

Início de uma semana de máximas estivais, mas de mínimas ainda fora de estação, produzem amplitudes térmicas a aumentar e a ultrapassar os 20ºC em várias estações.











Com os céus a limparem e o período diurno de insolação a aumentar, a Evapotranspiração de referência volta a atingir valores semelhantes aos dos dois últimos dias de Abril. Desta vez com os maiores valores ( >5 mm/dia) a ocorrerem numa faixa central do território.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mai 2022 às 20:08)

Olá boletim de Abril 2022

"O mês de abril de 2022, em Portugal continental, classificou-se como *normal em relação à temperatura* do ar e *seco em relação à precipitação*"

A rajada de 130 km/h das Penhas foi devidamente ignorado.







Interessante os novos recordes de mínima, principalmente em Mirandela, estação desde 1941.






Quanto à seca, o esperado, felizmente não ficou ao nível de 2005 ou 2012. Contudo "o ano hidrológico 2021/2022, considerando o período de outubro a abril,* é o 4º mais seco desde 1931*, depois de 2004/05, 1998/99, e 1944/45."






Vamos ter um Verão chato para incêndios.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mai 2022 às 20:37)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Março de 2022 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3824-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-1168388


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2022 às 21:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Resumo climatológico do mês de Março de 2022 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3824-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-1168388



Notável o valor de Vila Nova de Cacela, certamente por ter apanhado em cheio com algumas das células mais fortes do Sotavento.
Interessante também o acumulado em Burgau quando comparado com os das outras estações do Barlavento.
O Algarve tem esta peculiaridade de poder apresentar contrastes locais bastante acentuados devido ao factor convectivo que é em geral irregularmente distribuído.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mai 2022 às 21:36)

StormRic disse:


> Notável o valor de Vila Nova de Cacela, certamente por ter apanhado em cheio com algumas das células mais fortes do Sotavento.
> Interessante também o acumulado em Burgau quando comparado com os das outras estações do Barlavento.
> O Algarve tem esta peculiaridade de poder apresentar contrastes locais bastante acentuados devido ao factor convectivo que é em geral irregularmente distribuído.


Cacela teve 100.6 mm no dia 23 de Março.  Junqueira (Castro Marim) teve 74.6 mm nesse dia.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Mai 2022 às 11:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Cacela teve 100.6 mm no dia 23 de Março.  Junqueira (Castro Marim) teve 74.6 mm nesse dia.


Esse dia foi a chave para Odeleite e Beliche estarem como estão. Basicamente permitiu o encaixe de água para cerca 2 meses de Verão o que faz uma grande diferença! De resto foi uma Primavera  para regar as couves...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mai 2022 às 13:30)

trovoadas disse:


> Esse dia foi a chave para Odeleite e Beliche estarem como estão. Basicamente permitiu o encaixe de água para cerca 2 meses de Verão o que faz uma grande diferença! De resto foi uma Primavera  para regar as couves...


Por este caminho, no final de Setembro estaremos com um encaixe inferior a 30%, portanto começa o alarme, agora nada existe.

Houve outras duas situações, que fizeram que as barragens não perdessem encaixe, foi em Setembrp e Novembro do ano passado, foram 3 episódios de pontaria afinada naquela zona, se tivesse sido mais a oeste e estaríamos um pouco aflitos.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2022 às 14:06)

IPMA - Detalhe noticia
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




"*Em Portugal continental o mês de abril de 2022, classificou-se como normal em relação à temperatura do ar e seco em relação à precipitação (Fig. 2). *


Em termos da quantidade de* precipitação *no presente ano hidrológico 2021/2022 (desde 1 de outubro 2021 a 30 de abril de 2022) o valor é 385.0 mm e corresponde a *54 % do valor normal*

O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 13.38 °C, foi 0.23 °C superior ao valor normal no período 1971-2000.
O valor médio de temperatura máxima do ar 18.96 °C, foi 0.78°C superior ao valor normal e o valor médio de temperatura mínima do ar, 7.81 °C, foi 0.33 °C inferior ao valor normal, sendo o 5º mais baixo desde 2000.

Durante o mês verificou-se alguma variabilidade dos valores médios diários da temperatura do ar, em particular, da temperatura máxima. De realçar o período de 1 a 6 com valores de temperatura mínima do ar muito inferiores à normal mensal e, por outro lado, os períodos de 14 a 18 e 28 a 30 na temperatura máxima, com valores médios no continente superiores 20 °C.

O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em abril, 58.3 mm, foi inferior ao valor normal 1971-2000, correspondendo a 74 %.

*Mantém-se a situação de seca meteorológica em todo o território*, com diminuição da área em seca severa, estando agora grande parte do território na classe de seca moderada.
A 30 de abril a distribuição percentual por classes do índice PDSI no território era a seguinte: 8.5 % em seca fraca, 87.2 % moderada e 4.3 % em seca severa."

Boletim Climatológico de Abril 2022






No final de Abril o estado do conteúdo de água no solo era este:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Entretanto, em Maio, os valores da percentagem de água no solo estão a diminuir rapidamente, diminuição essa bem mais visível nas zonas montanhosas.
A diminuição é observável dia a dia. Agravaram-se, ou mantiveram-se em valores mínimos extremos, as zonas de défice acumulado acentuado de precipitação: interior norte e parte do centro, baixo vale do Tejo, bacia do Sado e interior do Baixo Alentejo:


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mai 2022 às 11:40)

Já era previsivel os primeiros 35ºC, mas foi o vale do Douro que ganhou!






Boas amplitudes térmicas em Alvalade, Alvega e Coruche! 
Ontem foi o cume da anomalia na máxima por Portugal, *+7,6ºC* em relação às normais de 71-00.

Não para ser centralista, mas o gradiente térmico de Lisboa é sempre surpreendente. Claramente dois climas diferentes em poucos kms. Quase 15ºC de diferença.






A primeira mínima tropical do ano foi para Portalegre, obviamente. *21,7ºC!*


----------



## Iceberg (11 Mai 2022 às 16:37)

Portugal oficialmente em onda de calor em Maio/2022.

Fonte: IPMA






						IPMA - Detalhe noticia
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mai 2022 às 18:01)

Iceberg disse:


> Portugal oficialmente em onda de calor em Maio/2022.
> 
> Fonte: IPMA
> 
> ...


Alvega estava desejosa de liderar as máximas 






Portalegre com a segunda mínima tropical, 21,8ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Mai 2022 às 15:22)

Que registão para Santarém... *Quase 37ºC. *






Certamente a liderar a temperatura mais alta da Europa, Espanha só conseguiu 36,4ºC.


----------



## frederico (30 Mai 2022 às 13:43)

As estações da Direcção Regional de Agricultura do Algarve mostram acumulados para o ano hidrológico muito diferentes na província. 

A Leste de Tavira, temos as estações perto da média. Se houvesse um milagre no Verão, como o acumulado de Agosto de 2007, a média seria feita. Estamos já no período de retorno para um Verão com um evento interessante. 

Cacela: 498 mm
Junqueira: 458 mm

Tavira já tem apenas 352 mm.  E a Luz de Tavira 325 mm.

O Algarve Central tem baixos acumulados. Alte, com média bem acima de 600 mm, tem apenas 321 mm. Portimão tem 307 mm, e Aljezur, zona húmida e de carvalhal, apenas 274 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mai 2022 às 16:49)

Não sei se é o tópico indicado para publicar situações deste género, mas aqui está a explicação sobre o que aconteceu em Beja no dia 21 de maio.

*Heatburst: Beja, madrugada de 21 maio 2022*

Durante o dia 21 de maio de 2022 o estado do tempo em Portugal continental foi condicionado pela presença de um núcleo depressionário à superfície com expressão em altitude, centrado a oeste do território e que forçava, em deslocamento lento para nordeste, uma circulação de sul/sueste. Esta circulação transportava uma massa de ar quente e seco proveniente do norte de África e com poeiras em suspensão. A humidade relativa do ar era bastante baixa (entre 10 e 40%), em especial numa camada compreendida entre a superfície e os 3000 m de altitude. O conteúdo em água precipitável era modesto (< 15 mm) em especial durante a madrugada, com exceção de uma faixa sobre o sudoeste do continente, em que se apresentava moderado (até 30 mm). Nos níveis altos, mas mais para este, uma crista anticiclónica estendia-se desde o norte de África até ao mediterrâneo ocidental.

A noite e madrugada de 21 de maio foram excecionalmente quentes, quer no contexto do mês de Maio, quer no de registos anuais. Com efeito, os valores de temperatura do ar que foram persistentemente observados durante o período noturno, designadamente em algumas áreas do interior, entre 26 e 32°C, terão configurado, em alguns locais, a madrugada mais quente desde que há registos.

Segundo diversos relatos, entre as 04:30 e as 05:00 UTC (05:30 e 06:00, hora local) ocorreu um episódio de vento forte em Beja que, comprovadamente, provocou a queda de cerca de uma dezena de árvores de grande porte. Os perfis verticais da atmosfera revelados por diversos modelos de previsão numérica confirmavam um ambiente caraterizado por instabilidade nos níveis médios e altos, mas com a intrusão de uma camada muito seca e estável nos níveis mais baixos, configurando assim uma situação apenas compatível com convecção de base elevada. Por outro lado, era visível a persistência de um fluxo moderado de este-sueste nos níveis mais baixos. Nestas condições seria muito pouco provável a formação de um fenómeno do tipo tornado, quer em associação a supercélula (tornado mesociclónico), quer em associação a processos de convergência na camada-limite (tromba terrestre). Foi ainda notório, em especial no sul de Portugal continental e durante a madrugada, a ausência do registo de precipitação nas estações de superfície, tendo havido apenas alguns relatos de aguaceiros fracos de “lama” que conseguiam chegar ao solo.

As observações da estação IPMA de Beja mostraram rajadas de vento até 14.6 m/s (53 km/h) entre as 04:40 e as 04:50 UTC, portanto dentro do período correspondente aos relatos. *Dentro do mesmo período, provavelmente entre as 04:40 e as 04:45 UTC, a temperatura do ar na estação subiu de 22.9°C para 33.4°C, tendo posteriormente descido para os 25.5°C *observados às 04:50 UTC e a humidade relativa desceu de 49% para 13%, tendo posteriormente subido para os 37% observados às 04:50 UTC. Esta significativa e rápida subida de temperatura (+10.5°C) e descida de humidade relativa (-35%) num período de poucos minutos, constitui um fenómeno raro. Este fenómeno foi observado noutras estações da rede IPMA, embora com menor expressão.

Mais informação em: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...noticias/textos/Heatburst_Beja_maio_2022.html


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Mai 2022 às 19:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Não sei se é o tópico indicado para publicar situações deste género, mas aqui está a explicação sobre o que aconteceu em Beja no dia 21 de maio.
> 
> *Heatburst: Beja, madrugada de 21 maio 2022*
> 
> ...


Aulas de Termodinâmica 101


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2022 às 14:58)

Resultado dos cinco dias de temperaturas máximas muito elevadas para a época, tempo seco e forte insolação, de 25 a 29.
O Litoral Norte e as zonas montanhosas a descerem bastante a percentagem estimada de água no solo. Os mapas são elaborados para as 00:00 utc de cada dia.


----------



## Luis Filipe (4 Jun 2022 às 18:10)

La espectacular borrasca que se aproxima a España no es un huracán. Pero es cuestión de tiempo que llegue uno
					

El día 18 de septiembre de 2020, sobre las 18:30 de la tarde, se formó una tormenta subtropical por sorpresa frente a las costas de Portugal. Se llamó 'Alpha'...




					www.xataka.com
				




Enviado do meu Redmi 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2022 às 21:46)




----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2022 às 21:49)

+  https://ds.data.jma.go.jp/tcc/tcc/products/climate/rmap/rmap.php


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jun 2022 às 13:57)

Disponível o boletim climatológico de maio 2022 de Portugal Continental.

 https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/d...SEKCGO/cli_20220501_20220531_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

- Mês extremamente quente e muito seco;
- Mês de maio mais quente desde que há registos, com temperaura média de 19,19ºC;
- Vários recordes batidos de temperatura mínima mais alta;
- Onda de calor de 3 a 14 de maio;
- Percentagem de precipitação inferior a 25% em grande parte do território;
- Agravamento do índice de seca PDSI (1,5% seca moderada; 97,1% seca severa; 1,4% seca extrema);
- Heaburst em Beja, no dia 21.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jun 2022 às 18:21)

Confirma-se então o recorde. 

*+4,91ºC* na temperatura máxima é algo quase impossível de imaginar.


----------



## Thomar (8 Jun 2022 às 20:41)

E houve muitos para aqui dizer que as mínimas tinham sido baixas(até mais baixas que o normal):

_"Também o valor médio de temperatura mínima do ar, 12.52 °C, foi muito superior ao normal, +2.02 °C, sendo o 3º mais alto desde 1931 (mais altos em 2011 e 2020)."_


----------



## Luis Martins (9 Jun 2022 às 12:02)

Mais um boletim nada rigoroso , cheio de gralhas e provavelmente dados errados.


Então choveu apenas nos dias 2 e 3 , 12 e 13 , 21  a 24 e 29 a 31.

Dia 14 acordei ás 08,00 em Pitoes das Junias com uma trovoada monumental e mais se sucederam ao longo do dia ,dia 16  e 17 fartei-me de levar com chuva em cima no concelho dos Arcos e Melgaço . Bem , ou estava a sonhar , ou para o pessoal do IPMA Portugal acaba ali pelo rio Douro . Talvez tenhamos voltado ao velho reino da Galiza a norte do Douro e o de Badajoz a sul.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2022 às 16:29)

Luis Martins disse:


> Mais um boletim nada rigoroso , cheio de gralhas e provavelmente dados errados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realmente...


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2022 às 19:15)

O mês de Junho tem sido benéfico para a precipitação e água no solo na Região Litoral Norte.
Ontem foi um dia excelente neste aspecto e para aquela região:









Comparando o estado actual (00:00utc de hoje) da água no solo com o início do mês:


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jun 2022 às 14:14)

Temperaturas máximas registadas dia 10 de junho com os primeiros 40ºC de 2022 em alguns locais:

Alvega: *41,5ºC*
Mora: *41,3ºC*
Reguengos de Monsaraz (S. P. Corval):* 40,9ºC*
Ponte de Sôr (Aeródromo): *40,4ºC*
Amareleja: *40,3ºC*





Mínimas tropicais em grande parte da costa algarvia e pontualmente noutros locais do continente, mas como sempre, Portalegre destaca-se:


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jun 2022 às 14:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Temperaturas máximas registadas dia 10 de junho com os primeiros 40ºC de 2022 em alguns locais:
> 
> Alvega: *41,5ºC*
> Mora: *41,3ºC*
> ...


A amplitude de Alvega é sempre impressionante.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jun 2022 às 14:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A amplitude de Alvega é sempre impressionante.


Para além de Alvega estar num local plano e abrigado, passam duas ribeiras por lá, portanto é um local ideal para estes registos.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jun 2022 às 05:53)

Ontem as trovoadas de madrugada no litoral da Figueira da Foz a Aveiro, deixaram um rasto de acumulados bastante fraco na rede IPMA/CIM.
À tarde as fortes trovoadas e precipitação com granizo no Nordeste já acumularam valores mais significativos, e se não fosse a destruição de culturas pelo granizo a precipitação até seria muito bem vinda.





Manteve-se o acentuado contraste térmico entre a fresca costa Oeste, do Cabo Raso à Figueira da Foz, e o interior de Norte a Sul. Novamente algumas estações com > 40ºC (menos do que anteontem) e Alvega a manter a maior máxima da rede oficial: 41,5ºC repetidos de anteontem:





Mínimas tropicais num maior número de estações em relação a anteontem:





A costa Oeste com HR sempre muito elevada, resultado da persistência do nevoeiro ou nebulosidade baixa todo o dia; mais seco na Beira Baixa e em geral por todo o interior.





A evapotranspiração nos dias 9 e 10 a superar os 6 mm e mesmo os 8 mm/dia na maior parte do território.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jun 2022 às 16:42)

Evolução horária das temperaturas nos últimos dias (desde quinta-feira 9, às 11:00 utc, até hoje às 14:00):


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jun 2022 às 17:44)

StormRic disse:


> Mínimas tropicais num maior número de estações em relação a anteontem:


Interessante que Castelo Branco ganhou a Portalegre desta vez


----------



## StormRic (13 Jun 2022 às 05:33)

Ontem dia 12, novamente algumas estações com > 40ªC







Bastantes noites "tropicais", dispersas pelo interior de norte a sul mas também na costa sul do Algarve:





Humidade relativa mínima atingiu os 10% em Beja:





O acumulado assinalado em Setúbal não é real, não houve ecos de radar ou outras estações com acumulados na zona próxima, ou sequer nuvens para produzir precipitação naquela hora.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2022 às 10:03)

*Clima. País vive a pior situação de seca de sempre à entrada do verão

Alarmes estão a soar: água este verão vai ter de ser gerida com cautela e limitações ao uso público são inevitáveis. Medidas serão fechadas este mês. Maio foi muito seco e previsões para junho não são melhores.*

Poupar água vai ter de ser a palavra de ordem este verão. Depois de algum alívio em março e abril, o mês de maio foi o mais quente que há registos em Portugal e muito seco. Segundo o i apurou, as previsões do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, que estão a ser trabalhadas com a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, preveem uma segunda quinzena de junho ainda mais seca, o que coloca o país no cenário mais gravoso de sempre quanto à escassez de água à entrada do verão. 

Fonte


----------



## StormRic (14 Jun 2022 às 15:32)

Evapotranspiração estimada superior a 6 mm/dia em todo o continente, ontem:









Ontem foi o dia com mais estações a atingirem temperatura máxima > 40,0ºC:






O número de estações com noite tropical foi um pouco menor que no dia 12, mais restrito a estações dispersas mais para o interior; manteve-se a noite tropical em quase toda a costa sul algarvia:





Humidade relativa mínima mantém-se muito baixa no interior, menor valor atingido em Zebreira. A Beira Baixa apresentando o grupo de valores mais baixo do continente.





Tudo a contribuir para uma situação de água no solo cada vez mais de escassez. Até o Gerês está quase a perder a única minúscula mancha com capacidade estimada >80%, embora seja uma área que tenha recebido precipitação esporadicamente ou de forma pontual.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jun 2022 às 16:50)

Evolução nos últimos dias das temperaturas no registo horário das 15h (utc).
Parece não haver correlação evidente de valores a esta hora próximos de 40ºC com a existência de máximas diárias superiores a 40ºC. 



Spoiler: Temperaturas às 15h, 09 a 14 Junho




























Spoiler: Máximas diárias 09 a 13 Junho


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Jun 2022 às 17:13)

Mas essa habitualmente nem sequer é a hora mais quente do dia mas sim as 16h ou 17h utc.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 04:21)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Mas essa habitualmente nem sequer é a hora mais quente do dia mas sim as 16h ou 17h utc.



Certo. A ideia era procurar uma relação das máximas com as temperaturas registadas um pouco antes do período do dia típico das máximas. Aparentemente, uma estação que apresente uma temperatura às 15h mais elevada do que outras (falamos em estações que atinjam habitualmente os valores mais altos da rede do continente) não garante que vá ter uma máxima mais elevada do que as outras.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jun 2022 às 04:56)

Ontem *dia 14*, "apenas" três estações com temperatura máxima >= 40ºC. E a mais elevada foi Castro Verde, curiosamente portanto, nenhuma das habituais.






As temperaturas mínimas revelam um decréscimo do número de estações com noite tropical:





O valor isolado de acumulado na estação Coimbra/aeródromo, para o qual contribuíram principalmente os 2,5 mm registados ontem entre as 9h e as 10h, deixa muitas dúvidas.
Não se detectaram ecos no radar que confirmem aquela precipitação.
Viseu (aeródromo) tem registo de 1,8 mm.





A humidade relativa mínima apresenta valores extremamente baixos em algumas estações, nomeadamente Chaves e Mangualde (9% e 6%, respectivamente). O valor de Mangualde deixa dúvidas, é excessivamente baixo e não confirmado por estações na mesma zona.





Para a HR máxima, é notável a distribuição aproximada dos valores menores numa área claramente definida pela interioridade e centralidade relativamente à Península Ibérica.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jun 2022 às 05:39)

E dia 15 foi deveras interessante. Ficam os mapas de estações, os comentários que se podem fazer são muitos.

Seis estações na casa dos 40ºC:





Menores mínimas em alguns locais da costa ocidental, mas também no interior norte:





Rajadas máximas a atingirem os 96 Km/h; algumas estações com rajadas > 80 Km/h, no interior, resultado de eventos convectivos fortes.





Humidade relativa com valores extremados por todo o interior. Valores mínimos ainda muito baixos, < 20%, num grande número de estações,





valores máximos da HR elevados, excepto em algumas estações do interior (vale do Douro, Beira Baixa em particular)





Acumulados de precipitação, aqui muito haverá a dizer...


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jun 2022 às 13:54)

Interessante que Pinhão teve a máxima E a rajada mais altas 

Será que o contraste térmico terá ajudado?


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2022 às 05:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Interessante que Pinhão teve a máxima E a rajada mais altas
> 
> Será que o contraste térmico terá ajudado?



É provável.

E ontem *dia 16*, o Nordeste insistiu em manter temperaturas máximas agressivas, > 35ºC. Amareleja também, e com 36,3ºC foi uma das estações que superaram os 36ºC. Miranda do Douro chegou aos 36,7ºC (afinal são duas das estações que mais entram no interior da Península. As duas estações habitualmente recordistas, situadas nos vales dos dois maiores rios, ficaram bem mais abaixo.





*Pinhão e Vinhais* foram as únicas estações a manter noite tropical. *Setúbal e Aljezur* surpreenderam pelos valores mais baixos de toda a rede do continente: *11,3ºC e 11,2º*C, respectivamente. Praia da Rainha e Torres Vedras com valores também abaixo dos 12ºC.





Acumulados de precipitação a continuar uma distribuição caprichosa, ao sabor das linhas de instabilidade ocasionais ou de células surpresa.
Apenas três estações acumularam *mais de 5 mm*: *Pegões, Leiria (aeródromo) e Bragança (aeródromo)*.
A grande maioria das estações acumulou menos de 1 mm ou simplesmente zero, apesar dos pingos ressequidos dispersos e lamacentos que tocaram a muitas.





As rajadas mais fortes acompanharam mais uma vez a convecção no Nordeste: > 60 Km/h.





O aumento da humidade relativa foi ganhando terreno para o interior, mas ainda ocorreram valores mínimos inferiores a 30% e até < 20%.





O Nordeste apresentou, no geral, os valores menos elevados de HR máxima:


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2022 às 04:49)

Merece realce a continuação das altas temperaturas no Nordeste (duas estações ainda com máxima *> 40ºC*, Pinhão a registar o quinto dia nos quarentas, nestes 17 dias de Junho), noite tropical, a par da baixa HR e precipitações em geral insignificantes:





















Ainda houve rajadas muito fortes associadas a passagem de células com alguma actividade.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2022 às 14:07)

O Nordeste é provavelmente a região do país com maior anomalia neste mês de Junho. Bragança está há 7 dias com a Tmed > Tmáx média!




Já em Viana do Castelo, esta vaga de calor passou completamente ao lado.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2022 às 17:02)

A estimativa do conteúdo de água no solo terá melhorado durante o dia 16, mas não só pela precipitação caída. Também pode ter sido reavaliada ou reequacionada, resultando assim num ligeiro desagravamento em toda uma faixa do litoral ocidental, especialmente para norte do Cabo Raso:





Os acumulados registados na rede oficial não seriam, em geral, suficientes para originar esta melhoria da situação:








A reposição de água no solo tenderá a ocorrer, pelas últimas previsões do IPMA, em todo o litoral para norte do Cabo Raso e em particular no Minho, Douro e Beira Litoral.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jun 2022 às 20:52)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Abril de 2022 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3837-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-1176276


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2022 às 04:55)

Evolução nos últimos três dias:

Temperatura máxima continua a descer, maioria das estações já nem chega aos 25ºC e muitas nem aos 20ºC:











As mínimas também a descer, tendência de estabilidade no Algarve litoral::











A precipitação continua dispersa, ontem mais escassa até, decrescendo de Noroeste para Sueste. A sul do Cabo Espichel praticamente nada:











Humidade relativa em aumento visível nos valores mínimos diários, mas ontem estabilizando ou mesmo decrescendo em alguns locais:











Referência curiosa ao vento porque com o vento médio preferencialmente dos quadrantes Oeste e Noroeste, as rajadas máximas quase sempre sopram momentaneamente da direcção oposta:








Em consequência da acção conjunta de todos estes parâmetros (descida das temperaturas, precipitações dispersas, aumento da humidade relativa, diminuição da insolação pela presença de nebulosidade, vento a enfraquecer) o conteúdo de água no solo na maior parte do território travou a descida abrupta que vinha registando, subindo até no Litoral, Norte pricipalmente, e mesmo em algumas zonas do Interior Norte e Centro. Mantém-se o panorama geral da secura da zona central do Nordeste e Leste da Beira Alta, Vales do Tejo e Sado, Baixo Alentejo e algumas áreas interiores do Algarve.
Basicamente o que se observa é a Região Litoral Norte com uma individualidade notável em relação ao restante território: aquela Região detém a maior zona de conteúdo de água no solo superior a 60% e a única a resistir, no Gerês claro, com uma pequena área acima dos 80%. Assim, fora da RLN, as zonas com conteúdos ainda acima dos 40% são escassas e de área reduzida. Até a cordilheira central, Estrela em particular, mal chega aos 60%, e isto traduz-se em escorrências muito reduzidas.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2022 às 04:25)

Acumulados horários *numa semana de chuva, desde o dia 15 até às 00h de hoje*, quando começou a chover após os dias de calor anormal.
O padrão em geral é de precipitação convectiva, desorganizada, com estações de acumulados nulos entre outras com algo mensurável.

Das 165 horas no período analisado, choveu em 117 horas, em pelo menos uma estação da rede oficial no continente, com acumulado >= 0,1 mm.
Todos os dias de 15 a 21 tiveram um registo de acumulado total >= 0,1 mm em pelo menos uma estação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jun 2022 às 17:08)

Belas mínimas para um 26 de Junho







Também de  salientar que as rajadas do Cabo da Roca voltaram finalmente! Só falta Fóia e P. Serra.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2022 às 16:42)

Já saiu o boletim climatológico relativo ao mês de junho.

 O mês de junho de 2022, em Portugal continental, classificou-se como quente e seco.

- "O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 20.40 °C, foi +0.98 °C superior ao valor normal no período 1971-2000"
- "O valor médio de temperatura máxima do ar, 26.59 °C, foi superior à normal, com uma anomalia de + 1.23°C"
- "O valor médio de temperatura mínima do ar, 14.21 °C, foi superior à normal, com uma anomalia de + 0.72 °C."

- "O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em junho, 22.1 mm, foi inferior ao valor normal 1971-2000, correspondendo a 69 %. Apesar de junho ter sido mais seco que o normal, verificaram-se alguns contrastes regionais [...]"

- "De acordo com o índice PDSI, no final de junho, mantém-se a situação de seca meteorológica em todo o território, verificando-se, em relação ao final de maio, um aumento da área em seca extrema. A 30 de junho 3.7 % do território estava em seca moderada, 67.9 % em seca severa e 28.4 % em seca extrema."


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jul 2022 às 16:52)

É nestes casos em que as médias do mês não dizem grande coisa, mas foi um up and down interessante. 

Junho foi apenas +0,7ºC mais quente na T. máxima que Maio lol


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 17:14)

TiagoLC disse:


> Estações no geral a rondar os 36°C neste momento. Acredito nos 39°C para o Ribatejo e Alentejo. Lisboa (cidade) duvido.



Alcácer do Sal passou pela horária *39,6ºC* às 14:00 utc; desceu na das 15:00.











*37,4ºC* nas* Amoreiras (LFCL).*


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 22:23)

É com estes valores de temperatura Mín/Máx e Humidade relativa, entre outros factores, como o vento, que a Evapotranspiração estimada para ontem, atingiu uma média de 8 mm/dia.






















Às 00:00 de ontem dia 7, era esta a situação de partida, nesta onda de calor, para o conteúdo de água no solo:


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2022 às 06:07)

O dia de 2022, até à data, em que mais estações da rede IPMA atingiram temperatura máxima >= 40ºC







E mais noites tropicais:







E HR mínima mais baixa na maior parte das estações.







E ainda com rajadas significativas, a atingirem até > 60 Km/h em algumas estações:






Em resumo, o dia de maior evapotranspiração e perda de água pelo solo.

Acrescido do maior número de grandes incêndios simultâneos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jul 2022 às 22:44)

Arganil com quase 30ºC de amplitude 

Also Lisboa a ganhar a Portalegre nas mínimas


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 05:32)

A perda de água é o flagelo principal de toda a evolução climática no território continental.
Estimativa da percentagem de água no solo utilizável pelas plantas, publicado para as 00:00 utc de *dia 8*.






E a evapotranspiração devastadora:







*Dia 9* os factores envolvidos nesta perda de água mantém a severidade:


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 19:56)

O último reduto de conteúdo superior de água no solo (> 80%), já desapareceu das montanhas do Alto Minho; da Serra da Estrela já tinha desaparecido há mais de um mês (27 de Maio) e desde o início de Julho que já nem chega aos 60%.
No caso do Alto Minho, tinha atingido um máximo temporário a 26 de Junho, a zona > 80% abrangia cerca de 5 concelhos.

Os factores que contribuem para a evapotranspiração estão com valores extremos, e o quadro para ontem mostra o resultado:






As áreas de conteúdo superior a 40% são diminutas e isoladas. Apenas existem valores > 60% na Peneda-Gerês e no Marão.
Muito pontualmente podem ocorrer valores maiores, resultado de recentes chuvadas de células de trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 21:46)

Temperaturas máximas por intervalos e áreas, de 30 de Junho até 9 de Julho:


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 05:15)

Máximas de ontem, 11:






Mínimas:






Amplitude do dia: 32,3ºC (Máxima mais alta-Mínima mais baixa)


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2022 às 12:33)

Às 11 da manhã Lisboa era a capital de distrito com temperatura mais baixa e (ainda mais chocante) Beja era a terceira mais fria (Aveiro era a segunda, Coimbra está pouco acima de Beja). Também temos o Pinhão como a estação mais fresca de Trás-os-Montes e a única que não passa dos 30 ºC, ou as temperaturas altíssimas em lugares como o Cabo da Roca
E agora saiu os valores do meio-dia, São Pedro de Moel subiu mais de 12 ºC e a humidade passou de 62% para 15%!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 15:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> IPMA a colocar 44ºC amanhã em Lisboa
> 
> Imagens para mais tarde recordar...


Vou deixar este post aqui caso os meteoloucos do futuro queiram rever esta onda de calor


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2022 às 02:03)

Depois da Figueira ter atingido apenas pela segunda vez nos registos os 40 ºC (a primeira foi em agosto de 2018), a mudança de direção do vento levou a uma queda enorme na temperatura e 8 horas depois é a estação mais fria do continente, e uma de apenas duas (com São Pedro) abaixo dos 20 ºC


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 05:10)

Temperaturas horárias do seis dias muito quentes desta "onda de calor", enquadra as 24 horas dos dias 7 a 12 (duas falhas de recolha de dados no dia 10, às 22h e 23h).






Spoiler: Temperaturas Máximas de 3 a 12 de Julho










































Spoiler: Temperaturas Mínimas de 3 a 12 de Julho


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jul 2022 às 11:46)

N_Fig disse:


> a primeira foi em agosto de 2018)


 Adivinha quem era a 'sortuda' que lá estava...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2022 às 11:57)

Para além das máximas já publicadas, destaque para a humidade bastante baixa registada ontem em todo o território: 
Arganil com registo mínimo de 4%





A falta de água no solo vai-se agravando:





Está tudo a secar drasticamente e as árvores vão dando sinais evidentes de stress hídrico.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2022 às 12:00)

6 estações bateram os seus recordes absolutos de acordo com o boletim agora mesmo lançado pelo IPMA:




__





						IPMA - Detalhe noticia
					






					www.ipma.pt
				





			https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2022/Boletim_IPMA_12_julho2022.pdf
		


- Monção/Valinha com 42.7ºC
- Coimbra/Aeródromo com 41.9ºC
- Moimenta da Beira com 41.0ºC
- Figueira da Foz/Vila Verde com 41.0ºC
- Bragança com 40.2ºC
- Lamas de Mouro com 36.1ºC

Também 28 estações ultrapassaram os recordes de temperatura máxima para julho.



> Valores de temperatura máxima do ar maior ou igual a 30 °C ocorreram em praticamente todo o território (excepção Cabo Carvoeiro, Foia e Sagres);
> Valores de temperatura máxima do ar maior ou igual a 35 °C ocorreram em cerca de 88 % do território;
> Valores de temperatura máxima do ar maior ou igual a 40 °C ocorreram em cerca de 40 % do território, e acima de 42 °C, 15 % do território;


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2022 às 12:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> 6 estações bateram os seus recordes absolutos de acordo com o boletim agora mesmo lançado pelo IPMA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pensei que o recorde absoluto de Leiria era de 42,3ºC registado em Agosto de 2018, mas não está a negrito.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2022 às 12:18)

Penso que a estação, tal como a Amareleja, mudou de local, o que significa que o recorde da estação anterior não pode ser considerado, provavelmente.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2022 às 12:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> 6 estações bateram os seus recordes absolutos de acordo com o boletim agora mesmo lançado pelo IPMA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoje mais recordes irão certamente cair, alguns deles obtidos ontem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 15:39)

Excelente detalhe do IPMA, a informar prontamente. Muitas capitais de distrito a subir em 2 ou mais graus o recorde de Julho...

Bragança com registos desde 1941 alcançou os 40ºC pela primeira vez 

Cabo Raso passou em 6ºC o recorde de Julho 

Também não me lembro de ver tantas estações com Tmédia superior a 30ºC, Zebreira quase nos 35ºC:


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Jul 2022 às 16:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Excelente detalhe do IPMA, a informar prontamente. Muitas capitais de distrito a subir em 2 ou mais graus o recorde de Julho...
> 
> Bragança com registos desde 1941 alcançou os 40ºC pela primeira vez
> 
> ...


Bragança hoje já vai nos 41ºC, não só ontem chegou aos 40ºC pela primeira vez, como hoje bate nos 41ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 20:35)

Também deverá ser um recorde de vermelho pelo calor com 17 distritos, VC foi adicionada à última:


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2022 às 20:58)

Algumas máximas de hoje:

Lousã: 46.3ºC
Santarém 46,2ºC
Amareleja 45,6ºC
Mora 45,4ºC
Alvega 45,2ºC
Reguengos 45,1ºC


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 03:47)

Mais um dia de destaque para a História Climática do país:


----------



## Skizzo (14 Jul 2022 às 09:43)

Amareleja continua campeã


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2022 às 10:35)

Boletim relativo a 13 de julho  https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2022/Boletim_IPMA_13_julho2022.pdf

De acordo com a observação nas estações da rede IPMA (consideradas 96 estações no continente), verifica-se que foram registados, no dia 13 de julho (17 UTC):
- Os valores mais elevados da temperatura máxima, 46.3 °C e 46.2 °C ocorreram nas estações da Lousã e Santarém;
- Valores de temperatura máxima do ar superiores ou iguais a 45 °C ocorreram em 5 estações;
- Valores de temperatura máxima do ar superiores ou iguais a 40 °C ocorreram em cerca de metade do país (mais 15 estações que no dia 12);
- Valores de temperatura máxima do ar superiores ou iguais a 35 °C ocorreram em cerca de 90 % do território;
- Valores de temperatura máxima do ar superiores ou iguais a 30 °C em praticamente todo o território (excepto Cabo Carvoeiro, Sagres e Fóia).

"No dia 13 de julho, em *35 estações* *foram ultrapassados os anteriores maiores valores da temperatura máxima para este mês*; em 11 dessas estações os maiores valores, registados ontem, foram excedidos hoje".


----------



## Thomar (14 Jul 2022 às 11:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Boletim relativo a 13 de julho  https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2022/Boletim_IPMA_13_julho2022.pdf
> 
> De acordo com a observação nas estações da rede IPMA (consideradas 96 estações no continente), verifica-se que foram registados, no dia 13 de julho (17 UTC):
> - Os valores mais elevados da temperatura máxima, 46.3 °C e 46.2 °C ocorreram nas estações da Lousã e Santarém;
> ...


Esse relatório tem uma falha grave.
Então nas páginas 6 e 7 mostram os extremos máximos de temperaturas de todas as estações e não aparece Tomar?


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2022 às 12:13)

Thomar disse:


> Esse relatório tem uma falha grave.
> Então nas páginas 6 e 7 mostram os extremos máximos de temperaturas de todas as estações e não aparece Tomar?


É verdade, provavelmente foi lapso.
O recorde absoluto da estação de Tomar é de 45,4ºC registado em agosto de 2018.


----------



## Thomar (14 Jul 2022 às 12:18)

joralentejano disse:


> É verdade, provavelmente foi lapso.
> O recorde absoluto da estação de Tomar é de 45,4ºC registado em agosto de 2018.


Obrigado. Eu tinha ideia que era na casa dos +45°C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 13:03)

Zebreira com Tmédia de 35ºC!  Portalegre 34,9ºC.

Deve ir para o top 10 das mais altas de sempre. Acho que o recorde pertence a Portalegre em 2003 ou Faro 2004 (37,0ºC?)

Tabela do dia mítico 13 de Julho, acima dos 40ºC:


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 17:34)

Se os *47ºC de Pinhão* forem validados, estas foram as condições nos modelos:

- ARPEGE6z: 44-46ºC no vale do Douro, vento de leste/sudeste, do qual a estação está protegida;
- GFS12z: ISO 28ºC! a 850 hPa


----------



## N_Fig (14 Jul 2022 às 17:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Deve ir para o top 10 das mais altas de sempre. Acho que o recorde pertence a Portalegre em 2003 ou Faro 2004 (37,0ºC?)


Faro em 2004, 38,2 ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 17:52)

N_Fig disse:


> Faro em 2004, 38,2 ºC


A verdade é que fui ver esse valor e está errado, porque contam com a máxima e mínima de dias diferentes. No dia 26/07/04 é que foi atingida a mínima de 32ºC, dia 25 foram os 44,3ºC, que perfazem esse erro. Corrigindo com a máxima do dia 26, fica 36,9ºC.


----------



## blade (14 Jul 2022 às 18:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Zebreira com Tmédia de 35ºC!  Portalegre 34,9ºC.
> 
> Deve ir para o top 10 das mais altas de sempre. Acho que o recorde pertence a Portalegre em 2003 ou Faro 2004 (37,0ºC?)
> 
> Tabela do dia mítico 13 de Julho, acima dos 40ºC:


acho que a zebreira teve média de 37 em 2018 em 1 dos dias e a média mais alta era 37,5ºc na amareleja, mas não tenho 100% de certeza.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Jul 2022 às 18:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A verdade é que fui ver esse valor e está errado, porque contam com a máxima e mínima de dias diferentes. No dia 26/07/04 é que foi atingida a mínima de 32ºC, dia 25 foram os 44,3ºC, que perfazem esse erro. Corrigindo com a máxima do dia 26, fica 36,9ºC.


Eu tenho ideia que antigamente era assim que faziam, como os dados eram das 9 às 9 da manhã, que eles misturavam os dados de dias diferentes. Aliás, é a única explicação que encontro para teres casos em que uma estação tinha uma mínima de 9 ºC no dia 19 e uma máxima de 4 ºC no dia 20


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 20:39)

Também reparei agora que a Tmédia no mapa do IPMA não tem nada a ver com a máxima e a mínima, por isso estou à toa 

Não sei como calculam a média então, se calhar o @Jorge_scp sabe melhor que eu.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Jul 2022 às 20:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Também reparei agora que a Tmédia no mapa do IPMA não tem nada a ver com a máxima e a mínima, por isso estou à toa
> 
> Não sei como calculam a média então, se calhar o @Jorge_scp sabe melhor que eu.


Penso que seja a média do dia todo. Historicamente era usado a média entre a máxima e a mínima, de facto


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2022 às 21:43)

Experimentem somar os 24 registos horários e façam a média. É possível que seja esse o valor.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2022 às 00:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Também reparei agora que a Tmédia no mapa do IPMA não tem nada a ver com a máxima e a mínima, por isso estou à toa
> 
> Não sei como calculam a média então, se calhar o @Jorge_scp sabe melhor que eu.





Dan disse:


> Experimentem somar os 24 registos horários e façam a média. É possível que seja esse o valor.



Já li na legenda de algum registo, em página do IPMA, que TMéd é isso mesmo, a média aritmética dos 24 registos horários.


----------



## LMMS (15 Jul 2022 às 00:26)




----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2022 às 03:37)

A comparação das mínimas de ontem e anteontem, dias 14 e 13:









Não há grandes diferenças, talvez o litoral ligeiramente menos quente em algumas zonas.

As máximas de ontem ficam marcadas por extremos, os 47,0ºC de Pinhão e ainda pelo menos sete estações com máximas >= 44,0ºC






Mais um dia histórico nesta onda de calor. Temperada ainda com trovoadas e aguaceiros no interior Norte e na AML (aqui fracos):


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jul 2022 às 09:41)

Boletim relativo ao dia 14 de julho  https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2022/Boletim_IPMA_14_julho2022.pdf

"O dia 13 de julho, com uma temperatura média do ar de 30.8 °C (cerca de + 1.3 °C em relação ao dia 12), é o mais quente de 2022, e o 5º dia mais quente dos últimos 23 anos em Portugal continental; o dia 14 de julho será o 2º dia mais quente de 2022 e o 6º mais quente desde 2000".

De acordo com a observação nas estações da rede IPMA (consideradas 93 estações no continente), verifica-se que foram registados, no dia 14 de julho (17 UTC):
- o valor mais elevado da temperatura máxima do ar, 47.0 °C ocorreu na estação do Pinhão, e constitui um novo extremo para o mês de julho em Portugal Continental (anterior valor extremo 46.5 °C, registado em 23 de julho de 1995, na estação da Amareleja
- Valores de temperatura máxima do ar iguais ou superiores a 45 °C ocorreram em 3 estações Pinhão, Alvega e Mirandela);
- Valores de temperatura máxima do ar iguais ou superiores a 40 °C ocorreram em 46 % das estações;
- Valores de temperatura máxima do ar iguais ou superiores a 35 °C ocorreram em cerca de 75 % do território;
- Valores de temperatura máxima do ar iguais ou superiores a 30 °C em praticamente todo o território (excepto Cabo Carvoeiro, Cabo Raso e Cabo da Roca).

No dia 14 de julho, *em 26 estações foram ultrapassados os anteriores maiores valores da temperatura máxima do ar para este mês.*​


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jul 2022 às 11:03)

Impressionante os 47ºC do Pinhão, foi por muito pouco. Curioso que a antiga estação da Amareleja tenha sido a recordista também da temperatura de Julho. Mas não sei se com a mudança da localização da estação há uns anos atrás volte a ter esse nivel de extremos


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2022 às 17:40)

Incrível como todo o interior norte e centro teve novo recorde para Julho.

Penhas Douradas nos 33ºC! 
Pampilhosa quase nos 40ºC wow.

Arganil com 4% de humidade


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jul 2022 às 21:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Boletim relativo ao dia 14 de julho  https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2022/Boletim_IPMA_14_julho2022.pdf
> 
> "O dia 13 de julho, com uma temperatura média do ar de 30.8 °C (cerca de + 1.3 °C em relação ao dia 12), é o mais quente de 2022, e o 5º dia mais quente dos últimos 23 anos em Portugal continental; o dia 14 de julho será o 2º dia mais quente de 2022 e o 6º mais quente desde 2000".
> 
> ...


A mínima da Figueira para dia 14 está errada, diz 21,7 ºC mas na verdade foi de 20,5 ºC. Devem ter usado a mínima da madrugada, mas a mínima foi batida no fim do dia, não sei se será a única estação com este erro
Editado: Afinal são dados das 9 às 9, falha minha!


----------



## frederico (16 Jul 2022 às 05:14)

O valor do Pinhão levanta a hipótese de existirem valores mais altos que aquele registado na Amareleja no Alto Douro e vales adjacentes. Não temos contudo estações no vale do Águeda ou do Coa e de outros rios com áreas super quentes na Terra Quente mas nas zonas com pouca ou nenhuma vegetação destes vales deve haver certamente máximas impressionantes.


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2022 às 10:13)




----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2022 às 14:13)

Máximas de ontem, dia 15:





Mínimas:





Humidade relativa mínima ligeiramente menos baixa do que anteontem:


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2022 às 19:44)

Não sei se costuma aparecer aqui este gráfico ou se é acompanhado.
É muito interessante e dá uma perspectiva bastante completa da evolução da temperatura no continente.






						IPMA - Evolução da temperatura do ar
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2022 às 21:04)

Se querem ter melhores resultados nas apostas, recomendo guardarem todas as previsões vs observações que puderem (de todos os eventos)

Dá (muito) mais trabalho mas os modelos são periodicamente atualizados (nem sempre para melhor). Vitória = menor margem de erro


----------



## LMMS (17 Jul 2022 às 14:56)




----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2022 às 15:14)

Registo diário de ontem dia 16:

Máximas basicamente ainda muito elevadas no interior, a mancha de quarentas continua semelhante aos dias anteriores:







Continuam as noites tropicais no litoral sul e no interior, mas não em todas; no litoral ocidental deixou de haver mínimas iguais ou superiores a 20ºC.







A Humidade Relativa mantém-se muito baixa no interior:










Rajadas máximas sem direcção dominante, mas poucas do quadrante NO.







A evapotranspiração potencial mantém-se muito elevada (onde a água no solo ainda estivesse disponível), sobretudo do centro para Leste na Região Sul :

















E o conteúdo estimado de água no solo continua a descer em todo o território. A Serra da Estrela, um dos grandes centros dispersores de água, já não se distingue de serras alentejanas. Apenas uma parte do Gerês/Peneda ainda apresenta os maiores valores, superiores a 60%, mas também reduzindo-se de dia para dia:


----------



## Orion (17 Jul 2022 às 22:46)

Orion disse:


> Se querem ter melhores resultados nas apostas, recomendo guardarem todas as previsões vs observações que puderem (de todos os eventos)
> 
> Dá (muito) mais trabalho mas os modelos são periodicamente atualizados (nem sempre para melhor). Vitória = menor margem de erro



Os gráficos não são propriamente espetaculares, mas para recurso gratuito está muito bom.

Para a malta que gosta de encontrar analogias (Açores e Madeira estão incluídos)  https://cds.climate.copernicus.eu/analogues/

Mero exemplo:


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jul 2022 às 00:03)

*Persistência de tempo muito quente em julho 2022 - 18 de julho *

"Nos primeiros 17 dias de julho, o valor médio da temperatura média do ar em Portugal continental foi 25.7 °C, +3.6 °C superior ao valor médio; o valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar foi de 33.9 °C, +5.2 °C e o valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar, 17.6 °C, + 1.9 °C.
De referir neste período a persistência de valores muito altos da temperatura média do ar, superiores a 25 °C, desde o dia 7 de julho, e mesmo superiores a 30 °C nos dias 13 e 14; valores de temperatura máxima superiores a 35 °C, de 8 a 10 e de 11 a 14) e valores da temperatura mínima superiores a 20 ° C, nos dias 12 a 14 julho;"

"O período 1-17 de julho foi o mais quente desde 2000."

Comparação entre 2003 e 2022 (até dia 18 julho às 17 UTC)​Em termos da onda de calor de julho de 2022 e comparando com a onda de calor que ocorreu em julho e agosto de 2003 podemos afirmar que a Onda de Calor em:

*2003
- teve uma maior duração*, 9 a 17 dias e foi registado o maior valor absoluto da temperatura máxima do ar em território Continental. Considerando a média do território, em 2003 foram obtidos os maiores valores da temperatura máxima, mínima e média do ar;
- maior número de dias consecutivos com valores temperatura máxima ≥ 40 °C, variou entre 11 (Elvas), 12 em Alvega, 13 em Avis e 14 na estação da Amareleja

2022​*- tem uma maior extensão espacial*, 35 estações meteorológicas em onda de calor, bem como um número maior (62) de estações meteorológicas com temperatura máxima do ar acima dos 40°C;

- maior número de dias consecutivos com valores temperatura máxima ≥ 40 °C foi 10 em Alvega e Mora.

*- mais intensa com maior duração *e *extensão espacial *no mês de *Julho* desde 1941;

IPMA


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2022 às 01:04)

As ondas de calor de Maio, Junho e os extremos de Julho:


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2022 às 01:38)

Duas últimas semanas de Julho em registo horário de temperaturas no continente:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jul 2022 às 01:10)

Saiu há uns poucos dias (e com um grande atraso) o boletim climatológico sazonal do inverno de 2021/22. Essencialmente veio provar aquilo que toda a gente já sabia: que foi um inverno extremamente quente e muito seco. A chuva de dezembro "salvou" o inverno de ser um dos mais secos de sempre: 
Boletim sazonal inverno 2021/22

O que é mais interessante ainda é que o último inverno foi uma clara anomalia no que toca aos invernos em Portugal. Os invernos quentes geralmente costumam ter mais precipitação, já os invernos frios costumam ser aqueles com maior predominância do anticiclone - no entanto o inverno de 2021/22 foi ao mesmo tempo seco e muito quente (um caso praticamente único desde que há registos). Interessante...


----------



## tonítruo (26 Jul 2022 às 01:24)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Saiu há uns poucos dias (e com um grande atraso) o boletim climatológico sazonal do inverno de 2021/22. Essencialmente veio provar aquilo que toda a gente já sabia: que foi um inverno extremamente quente e muito seco. A chuva de dezembro "salvou" o inverno de ser um dos mais secos de sempre:
> Boletim sazonal inverno 2021/22
> 
> O que é mais interessante ainda é que o último inverno foi uma clara anomalia no que toca aos invernos em Portugal. Os invernos quentes geralmente costumam ter mais precipitação, já os invernos frios costumam ser aqueles com maior predominância do anticiclone - no entanto o inverno de 2021/22 foi ao mesmo tempo seco e muito quente (um caso praticamente único desde que há registos). Interessante...


Os invernos frios e secos acontecem perante anticiclone dos Açores a puxar ar frio de norte?


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jul 2022 às 02:11)

tonítruo disse:


> Os invernos frios e secos acontecem perante anticiclone dos Açores a puxar ar frio de norte?


Não necessariamente, pode apenas limitar-se com a presença do AA sobre o continente. Noites de céu limpo e sem vento, serão consequentemente frias. Um exemplo disso foi a seca de 2012.

O Inverno deste ano foi, de facto, uma situação de completa loucura... isso nota-se bem na anomalia da máxima. Obviamente que foi o AA a barrar-nos a chuva pelo seu posicionamento, quase sempre no Golfo da Biscaia/UK. Mas o fluxo de leste foi muito mais alto que o habitual.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jul 2022 às 04:57)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Saiu há uns poucos dias (e com um grande atraso) o boletim climatológico sazonal do inverno de 2021/22. Essencialmente veio provar aquilo que toda a gente já sabia: que foi um inverno extremamente quente e muito seco. A chuva de dezembro "salvou" o inverno de ser um dos mais secos de sempre:
> Boletim sazonal inverno 2021/22
> 
> O que é mais interessante ainda é que o último inverno foi uma clara anomalia no que toca aos invernos em Portugal. Os invernos quentes geralmente costumam ter mais precipitação, já os invernos frios costumam ser aqueles com maior predominância do anticiclone - no entanto o inverno de 2021/22 foi ao mesmo tempo seco e muito quente (um caso praticamente único desde que há registos). Interessante...



Não há qualquer dúvida de que este inverno 2021-22 foi excepcional, inédito na posição que ocupa neste quadro, completamente destacado para o canto seco/quente:







Note-se que 2019 e 2020 já estavam a puxar para esse canto.

Este quadro também me trouxe à memória o trio de invernos notavelmente chuvosos 77-78-79, que culminou na cheia centenária do Tejo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2022 às 02:20)

*Médias da máximas de Julho vs normais 81-10*

Castelo Branco: 37,7ºC (+5,7ºC)
Beja: 36,5ºC
Portalegre: 35,6ºC (+5,1ºC)
Bragança: 35,1ºC (+5,9ºC )
Vila Real: 34,3ºC (+5,7ºC)
Viseu (C.C): 32,5ºC (+4,9ºC)
Lisboa (G.C): 32ºC

Outras do nosso vizinho: Badajoz (39,7ºC), Mérida (39,5ºC), Sevilha (39,4ºC)... clima desértico é real.

CB deveria já entrar na classificação Koppen de clima desertico, díria eu.


----------



## Costa (1 Ago 2022 às 09:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Médias da máximas de Julho vs normais 81-10*
> 
> Castelo Branco: 37,7ºC (+5,7ºC)
> Beja: 36,5ºC
> ...



A média do Pinhão foi de 39.3ºC em Julho


----------



## trovoadas (1 Ago 2022 às 11:03)

StormRic disse:


> Não há qualquer dúvida de que este inverno 2021-22 foi excepcional, inédito na posição que ocupa neste quadro, completamente destacado para o canto seco/quente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esse quadro diz tudo! E ainda há quem compare este ano com 2005.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Ago 2022 às 14:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Médias da máximas de Julho vs normais 81-10*
> 
> Castelo Branco: 37,7ºC (+5,7ºC)
> Beja: 36,5ºC
> ...


Clima desértico tem que ver com quantidade de precipitação, não necessariamente com a temperatura (embora esta entre no cálculo), e por enquanto nem anda lá perto (felizmente)


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2022 às 22:03)

https://www.eumetsat.int/heatwaves-across-western-europe


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2022 às 01:39)

2022: Verão a escaldar na Europa
					

Anomalias globais da temperatura da Terra: nos últimos 40 anos as anomalias anuais, foram sempre superiores à média do século XX




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2022 às 04:24)

Sequência das máximas diárias de 1 de Junho a 1 de Agosto.
Ver em HD 1080 e esperar um pouco pelo carregamento do vídeo, caso contrário os números serão pouco legíveis.
Cada imagem diária dura 1 segundo. Para visualizar os dias separadamente colocar o vídeo em pausa e avançar para o segundo=dia, a contar de 1 de junho.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2022 às 16:58)

O Boletim Climatológico relativo ao mês de Julho já está disponível.

 O mês de julho de 2022 em Portugal continental classificou-se como extremamente quente e muito seco.

*Julho de 2022 foi o mais quente dos últimos 92 anos (desde 1931).*

- "O valor médio da temperatura média do ar foi de 25.14 °C, 2.97 °C acima do valor normal."
- "O valor médio da *temperatura máxima do ar, 33.16 °C foi o 2º mais alto desde 1931* (depois de julho de 2020), com uma anomalia de +4.44 °C. De referir que os 4 maiores valores da média da temperatura máxima em julho ocorreram depois de 2000: 2020, 2022 e 2010."
- "O valor médio da *temperatura mínima, 17.13 °C* foi 1.51 °C acima do normal, e *foi o 4º valor mais alto desde 1931* (depois de 1989, 1990, 2006)."

Destaques:

*O valor mais elevado da temperatura máxima do ar, 47.0 °C ocorreu na estação do Pinhão*, no dia 14, e *constitui um novo extremo para o mês de julho*, em Portugal Continental;
A persistência de valores muito altos da temperatura média do ar superiores a 25 °C, de valores de temperatura máxima superiores a 35°C (dias 8 a 14) e de valores da temperatura mínima superiores a 20 ° C (dias 12 a 14);
*Dia 13 de julho foi o dia mais quente de 2022* (em Portugal Continental) e o *5º dia mais quente do século XXI*;
Valores médios da temperatura média (média do território continental) superiores a 25 °C e valores médios da temperatura máxima superiores a 34 °C em 11 dias consecutivos (7 a 17) e superiores a 38 °C em três dias consecutivos (40.0°C, 38.7 °C e 38.4 °C, respetivamente 13, 12 e 14 de julho), o que confirma o carácter excecional deste episódio;
Foram *excedidos os extremos absolutos* *da temperatura máxima em 28 estações e da temperatura mínima em 21 estações;*
Entre os dias 7 e 14 de julho foram registados *98 novos recordes de temperatura máxima*, com o maior número de recordes absolutos no dia 14 e mensais no dia 13;
De referir que este mês de julho extremamente quente contribuiu para que o período de janeiro a julho de 2022 fosse o 3º mais quente dos últimos 92 anos. Os 3 períodos janeiro- julho mais quentes:


janeiro - julho 2020: temperatura média, 15.96 °C, + 1.51 °C/normal
janeiro - julho 2017: temperatura média, 15.90 °C, + 1.44 °C/normal
janeiro - julho 2022: temperatura média, 15.85 °C, + 1.40 °C/normal

De acordo com o índice PDSI, a 31 de julho todo o país está em situação de seca meteorológica, verificando uma aumento da área na classe de seca extrema. No final de Julho *55%* do território está na classe de *seca severa e 45% na classe de seca extrema*.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Ago 2022 às 03:33)

Cabril atingiu 42,8ºC ontem


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2022 às 06:07)

Skizzo disse:


> Cabril atingiu 42,8ºC ontem



Valor que carece de verificação. Demasiado elevado na cronologia horária e isolado espacialmente. No entanto o vale de Cabril tem condições especiais de aquecimento, virado a Sul, muito bem protegido dos ventos de todos os quadrantes e rodeado de vertentes muito elevadas, especialmente a norte.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Ago 2022 às 09:42)

StormRic disse:


> Valor que carece de verificação. Demasiado elevado na cronologia horária e isolado espacialmente. No entanto o vale de Cabril tem condições especiais de aquecimento, virado a Sul, muito bem protegido dos ventos de todos os quadrantes e rodeado de vertentes muito elevadas, especialmente a norte.


Mas a estação é Cabril/S. Lourenço, não é?

É que S. Lourenço fica naquele alto por volta dos 550m.

Edit: No IPMA aparece Lat.: 41º43’N; Lon.:08º01W; Alt.:585m. Ou seja, não está lá em baixo, que ronda os 300m.
E ao ver o registo horário ela subiu de repente e marcava 30,9ºC às 12utc, 37,3ºC às 13utc e 14utc e depois baixou 33,6ºC às 15utc e foi a descer o resto do dia.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2022 às 16:17)

guimeixen disse:


> Mas a estação é Cabril/S. Lourenço, não é?
> 
> É que S. Lourenço fica naquele alto por volta dos 550m.
> 
> Edit: No IPMA aparece Lat.: 41º43’N; Lon.:08º01W; Alt.:585m. Ou seja, não está lá em baixo, que ronda os 300m.



Deves ter razão, sim. Talvez se consiga verificar essa situação. No entanto a altitude 585 m ainda é relativamente baixa, considerando que a grande encosta da montanha a norte atinge os 1200 m. Mas de qualquer modo não suficiente para justificar, naquele registo, uma variação tão abrupta dentro de uma única hora, com uma subida e descida de cerca de 5ºC.


Cabril - S. Lourenço619Estação Automática Climatológica (EMA II)41,70971667-8,02698611585MONTALEGRE13-05-1996

Vê-se claramente na imagem Google a cerca de instrumentos e no streetview o mastro do anemómetro e o abrigo.





Imagem streetview de 2010:





Edição 2: estranho ainda mais que tenha sido a estação de toda a rede IPMA que esta madrugada apresentou durante algumas horas a temperatura mais elevada!

Nos registos horários das 4h às 7h !
Exemplo:


----------



## Skizzo (8 Ago 2022 às 22:26)

Pinhão tem estado todos os dias de Agosto com máxima acima de 40ºC


----------



## N_Fig (8 Ago 2022 às 22:39)

StormRic disse:


> Edição 2: estranho ainda mais que tenha sido a estação de toda a rede IPMA que esta madrugada apresentou durante algumas horas a temperatura mais elevada!


Essa parte já não estranho lá muito. Cabril sempre foi conhecida por apresentar um comportamento semelhante à Fóia, Penhas Douradas, Portalegre...


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 02:47)

N_Fig disse:


> Essa parte já não estranho lá muito. Cabril sempre foi conhecida por apresentar um comportamento semelhante à Fóia, Penhas Douradas, Portalegre...


É a primeira vez que detecto esta situação na estação de Cabril. E sublinho, temperatura mais elevada de todo o continente durante várias horas, é a isto que me refiro.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Ago 2022 às 13:56)

10 dias consecutivos com temperaturas superiores a 40ºC na estação de Pinhão (Santa Bárbara). Impressionante!

30 julho:* 41,6ºC*
31 julho:* 43ºC*
1 agosto:* 44ºC*
2 agosto:* 43ºC*
3 agosto:* 40,9ºC*
4 agosto:* 40,8ºC*
5 agosto:* 40,1ºC*
6 agosto:* 40,2ºC*
7 agosto:* 40,4ºC*
8 agosto:* 41,3ºC*

As mínimas também têm sido todas tropicais.

Hoje ainda deve chegar aos 40ºC, mas amanhã já é quebrado este cenário. A partir do fim de semana já haverá um alívio, finalmente.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 16:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Hoje ainda deve chegar aos 40ºC, mas amanhã já é quebrado este cenário. A partir do fim de semana já haverá um alívio, finalmente.



41,5ºC já lá estão, e apenas às 15 utc. HR baixíssima (9%).


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2022 às 05:22)

Chegou aos 42,5ºC


----------



## Skizzo (11 Ago 2022 às 03:14)

40,4ºC ontem, portanto 12 dias seguidos.

Acho que hoje já fica abaixo, mas veremos.


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 04:01)

Desde o dia 10 do corrente que não havia temperaturas máximas iguais ou superiores a 40,0ºC nas estações da rede IPMA.
Cá estão elas outra vez.
Bacia do Sado e Vale do Tejo foram o pólo do calor desta sexta-feira:






Foram cinco as estações com TMáx > 40,0ºC (Lisboa, Amoreiras está incluída, com 40,2ºC).


----------



## Skizzo (20 Ago 2022 às 21:10)

A previsão de 30ºC para o Porto falhou redondamente


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 05:32)

Skizzo disse:


> A previsão de 30ºC para o Porto falhou redondamente



O Porto é muito grande, vai desde a costa, sujeita à brisa marítima, estendendo-se até 10 Km para o interior.
S.Gens está situada a cerca de 4 Km da costa e Serra do Pilar não representa o núcleo quente da cidade.
Três estações WU tiveram efectivamente valores de > 30ºC, por pouco, é certo, e valem o que valem.
S.Gens não ficou significativamente longe, 28,8ºC. Serra do Pilar ficou mais longe, 27,6ºC, a brisa entrou pelo vale do rio.
Penso que não se pode dizer que tenha falhado assim tão redondamente, 1ºC a 2ºC nas únicas estações oficiais.
Quem andou ali pelas ruas longe do rio, Antas por exemplo, deve ter sentido bem os 30ºC.

A nível de todo o território continental, o calor expandiu-se para o Norte, não largando no entanto o vale do Tejo nem o Sado.
Pinhão novamente a dar um "ar (quente) da sua graça". E Alvega a exagerar, como de costume.
Em São Pedro de Moel o "calor" foi bem mais suportável. 






A inversão nocturna em Alvega foi violenta e atirou a amplitude térmica diurna para uns espantosos *30,7ºC*. Nenhuma outra estação lá chegou perto, 26,4ºC foi a segunda maior amplitude, de Alvalade do Sado.






Poucas estações com noite tropical, Geofísico na ilha de calor da Baixa lisboeta, algumas no Algarve litoral e na Beira Baixa, Fóia em inversão assim como o Caramulo e em especial Portalegre que teve apenas 10,3ºC de amplitude diurna.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2022 às 20:31)

Embora atrasado, aqui fica:

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Junho de 2022 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3890-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-1204254


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2022 às 04:37)

Primeiro dia com precipitação mais intensa e abrangendo a Região Litoral Norte e parte Oeste da Região interior norte:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Set 2022 às 16:34)

Boletim Climatológico PT Continental - Agosto 2022

 https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/d...SDCCrk/cli_20220801_20220831_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## AnDré (9 Set 2022 às 17:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boletim Climatológico PT Continental - Agosto 2022
> 
> https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/d...SDCCrk/cli_20220801_20220831_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


Assim à primeira vista acho que não foi tido em conta os dados de Viana do Castelo:


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2022 às 17:33)

AnDré disse:


> Assim à primeira vista acho que não foi tido em conta os dados de Viana do Castelo:


Claramente, não.
Não é possível com esse gráfico que a temperatura média mensal de Chafé esteja sequer 1,5º acima da média 71-00, é inferior até.
Aquela faixa verde que chega até Aveiro também devia estar lá mais acima, pelo menos nessa zona da costa do Minho.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Set 2022 às 18:22)

StormRic disse:


> O Porto é muito grande, vai desde a costa, sujeita à brisa marítima, estendendo-se até 10 Km para o interior.
> S.Gens está situada a cerca de 4 Km da costa e Serra do Pilar não representa o núcleo quente da cidade.
> Três estações WU tiveram efectivamente valores de > 30ºC, por pouco, é certo, e valem o que valem.
> S.Gens não ficou significativamente longe, 28,8ºC. Serra do Pilar ficou mais longe, 27,6ºC, a brisa entrou pelo vale do rio.
> ...



Desculpa só vi agora o teu quote, sei que é antiga a resposta mas tive ausente.
Estava a falar da previsão de 30ºC para o dia anterior






É uma diferença notável.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Set 2022 às 19:53)

AnDré disse:


> Assim à primeira vista acho que não foi tido em conta os dados de Viana do Castelo:
> 
> Ver anexo 2165 Ver anexo 2166





StormRic disse:


> Claramente, não.
> Não é possível com esse gráfico que a temperatura média mensal de Chafé esteja sequer 1,5º acima da média 71-00, é inferior até.
> Aquela faixa verde que chega até Aveiro também devia estar lá mais acima, pelo menos nessa zona da costa do Minho.


Como a estação não é a mesma, o IPMA não usa a estação no mapa das anomalias, a estação anterior era na Meadela. As normais estão apenas nesses gráficos para servirem de indicação geral


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2022 às 20:48)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Julho de 2022 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3900-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-1210721


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2022 às 04:10)

Acumulados de ontem e anteontem do evento ex-Danielle:


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2022 às 05:30)

*Guarda*, com *83,7 mm* ontem (contagem das 00h às 00h), poderá ter excedido a precipitação acumulada *máxima diária em Setembro*, dos 40 anos 1971-2010 (era 72,0 mm, mas contada das 9h às 9h); excedeu num só dia o normal do mês, com mais 51% (*num só dia choveu uma vez e meia o que é normal *chover em todo o Setembro).

*Fundão* pode ter igualado a *máxima diária* de Setembro (71-00).

*Lisboa-Gago Coutinho* teve anteontem (12) um *acumulado diário* (31,3 mm) superior ao *total normal do mês* (82-10).

*Viseu* excedeu *num só dia* (ontem, 13) o valor normal do *mês de Setembro* (71-00 e 81-10).

*Fundão* excedeu num só dia (13) o total normal do mês, com mais 58% (71-00).

*Castelo Branco* excedeu num só dia (13) o total normal do mês (81-10)

*Elvas* excedeu num só dia (13) o total normal do mês (71-00).

*Sines* excedeu num só dia (13) o total normal do mês em 56% (71-00).

*Praia da Rocha* já acumulou mais do *dobro do normal* de Setembro (71-00).

*Lisboa-Ajuda* já tem o *dobro do normal* de Setembro (71-00).

ainda há mais...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Set 2022 às 08:00)

Vá lá que 2 ou  3 dias não resolve problema da seca... como dizem alguns


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Set 2022 às 11:44)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Vá lá que 2 ou  3 dias não resolve problema da seca... como dizem alguns


E não resolve, essa é que é a realidade. Mal pára de chover, a água infiltra-se no solo muito rapidamente, e os solos um pouco abaixo da superfície continuam muito secos. Se agora vier umas semanas de pouca precipitação e algum calor, a água toda que caiu nestes dias vai para o lixo...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Set 2022 às 11:50)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> E não resolve, essa é que é a realidade. Mal pára de chover, a água infiltra-se no solo muito rapidamente, e os solos um pouco abaixo da superfície continuam muito secos. Se agora vier umas semanas de pouca precipitação e algum calor, a água toda que caiu nestes dias vai para o lixo...


Mas vai ajudar imenso as barragens tal como se viu o ano passado no Alentejo e sobretudo no sotavento algarvio. 
Para além disso ficam pelo menos uma semana sem regar. 
Mas estas chuvadas e vai se ver no próximo relatório vai ajudar imenso algumas barragens.


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2022 às 12:51)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> E não resolve, essa é que é a realidade. Mal pára de chover, a água infiltra-se no solo muito rapidamente, e os solos um pouco abaixo da superfície continuam muito secos. Se agora vier umas semanas de pouca precipitação e algum calor, a água toda que caiu nestes dias vai para o lixo...


Para o lixo não vai. Por pouco que seja a chuva, fica logo um ambiente diferente, e é um alivio para muitos ecossistemas. 
Além disso, apesar de a chuva não ter sido generalizada, temos neste momento uma boa parte do país com acumulados de precipitação superiores a 50mm em 3 dias. E pontualmente >100mm. 

50mm já dá para daqui a uma/duas semanas ter uma regeneração do coberto vegetal.
Com 100mm, por mais secos que venham a ser os próximos dias, já permite um enorme folgo.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Set 2022 às 13:04)

O ano passado Setembro até foi muito generoso em muitos locais e já havia por aqui um certo entusiasmo e depois foi o que foi...
Para já não se perde muita água nas barragens e uma ou outra terá encaixado algo mas estamos muito longe de resolver a seca.
Já disse aqui e parece-me óbvio...até 31 de Dezembro teremos de ter algo em concreto pois de Janeiro a Maio os ganhos são por norma reduzidos mas se calhar já tudo é possível. 
Uma coisa é certa deixou-se de falar de seca...


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2022 às 17:13)

StormRic disse:


> *Guarda*, com *83,7 mm* ontem (contagem das 00h às 00h), poderá ter excedido a precipitação acumulada *máxima diária em Setembro*, dos 40 anos 1971-2010 (era 72,0 mm, mas contada das 9h às 9h); excedeu num só dia o normal do mês, com mais 51% (*num só dia choveu uma vez e meia o que é normal *chover em todo o Setembro).
> 
> *Fundão* pode ter igualado a *máxima diária* de Setembro (71-00).
> 
> ...


O valor extremo da Guarda é de 77,2 mm em setembro de 2013, mas é um valor das 9 às 9


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2022 às 18:38)

N_Fig disse:


> O valor extremo da Guarda é de 77,2 mm em setembro de 2013, mas é um valor das 9 às 9



Exacto. Sem o registo horário da estação nada se pode concluir. Claro que depois de 2010 os extremos são mais difíceis de encontrar. Como descobriste esse?


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2022 às 18:40)

trovoadas disse:


> O ano passado Setembro até foi muito generoso em muitos locais e já havia por aqui um certo entusiasmo e depois foi o que foi...
> Para já não se perde muita água nas barragens e uma ou outra terá encaixado algo mas estamos muito longe de resolver a seca.
> Já disse aqui e parece-me óbvio...até 31 de Dezembro teremos de ter algo em concreto pois de Janeiro a Maio os ganhos são por norma reduzidos mas se calhar já tudo é possível.
> Uma coisa é certa deixou-se de falar de seca...



Até agora o sotavento algarvio e o sueste alentejano estão em clara escassez, mesmo comparando só com um Setembro normal. Precisa-se de muito mais do que um normal.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2022 às 19:00)

StormRic disse:


> Exacto. Sem o registo horário da estação nada se pode concluir. Claro que depois de 2010 os extremos são mais difíceis de encontrar. Como descobriste esse?


Está no relatório desse mês, tinha ideia de terem sido batido recordes nessa altura e fui verificar. Descobri também que em 2014 ficou perto, passou também dos 70 mm


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2022 às 22:00)

Com os acumulados de hoje, vai ser uma chuva de extremos e normais a cairem.
Um dos Setembros mais chuvosos em muitas zonas.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2022 às 05:14)

StormRic disse:


> Com os acumulados de hoje, vai ser uma chuva de extremos e normais a cairem.
> Um dos Setembros mais chuvosos em muitas zonas.



*Acumulados de ontem, 14,* terceiro dia repleto de boas surpresas, algumas até se dispensavam pelos prejuízos que causaram.
Extraordinário o acumulado de Covilhã.
O de* Amares (Caldelas-CIM)*, *118,3 mm*, coloca algumas reservas.
A estação WU de Vila Verde acumulou* 87,1 mm* das 0h às 0h utc. Caldelas está apenas a cerca de 5 Km a ENE.
O único ponto a favor é que se situa 100 m mais elevada, no início dos contrafortes do Gerês.
Mais a sul temos os *55,7 mm* de Merelim e os *95,2* mm de Braga (CIM).
Mas... Minho é Minho.
Mapa provisório, ainda faltam estações:






Beja em três horas pulveriza o normal do mês todo, pelo dobro! Alentejo... é Alentejo.
Portalegre igualou o acumulado mensal médio normal.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2022 às 10:38)

Análise Climatológica de Portugal Continental entre 1 e 14 de Setembro 2022.

 https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2022/PrecipitacaoSetembro_vf.pdf

Parece que não consideraram a estação de Amares Caldelas.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Set 2022 às 11:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Análise Climatológica de Portugal Continental entre 1 e 14 de Setembro 2022.
> 
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2022/PrecipitacaoSetembro_vf.pdf
> 
> Parece que não consideraram a estação de Amares Caldelas.


Penso que não tem nenhuma das estações CIM. Também falta a de Braga CIM. A estação de Braga que falam é a de Merelim.
Acho que há um erro nos dados de Merelim, na primeira tabela colocam 124,8mm de 1 a 14 de setembro que é o que eu também tenho guardado, mas na outra tabela mais em baixo colocaram 114,9mm.


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2022 às 12:02)

Bom relatório!

Ontem ainda ocorreu precipitação significativa, principalmente na região de Aveiro. No dia 14 a precipitação era inferior à normal para o mês de Setembro, mas com os 20mm de ontem, a região também já ultrapassou a normal.





Estou um bocadinho intrigado com o valor de Mora. Não choveu lá?
No Anexo I, onde constam os acumulados de todas as estações não há referência à estação, mas no mapa aparece um ponto a seco.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2022 às 16:19)

guimeixen disse:


> Penso que não tem nenhuma das estações CIM. Também falta a de Braga CIM. A estação de Braga que falam é a de Merelim.
> Acho que há um erro nos dados de Merelim, na primeira tabela colocam 124,8mm de 1 a 14 de setembro que é o que eu também tenho guardado, mas na outra tabela mais em baixo colocaram 114,9mm.



Penso que na "outra tabela" os valores são contabilizados das 9h às 9h, para comparação climatológica.

Acho que esta publicação foi elaborada prematuramente, porque não incluíram o dia 15 (ontem)?


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2022 às 16:50)

AnDré disse:


> Estou um bocadinho intrigado com o valor de Mora. Não choveu lá?


Mora tem 10,9 mm até às 0h de dia 15. Embora mais escassos do que os das estações IPMA mais próximas (Coruche, Ponte de Sôr e Avis), vêm no alinhamento SSO-NNE que passa em Alcácer e são muito consistentes com os acumulados diários dessa estação do Sado. Não figura na tabela mas o de Alcácer sim, 15,2 mm.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Set 2022 às 17:32)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que na "outra tabela" os valores são contabilizados das 9h às 9h, para comparação climatológica.
> 
> Acho que esta publicação foi elaborada prematuramente, porque não incluíram o dia 15 (ontem)?


Qual a razão de usarem das 9h às 9h e não das 0h às 0h?


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2022 às 20:40)

guimeixen disse:


> Qual a razão de usarem das 9h às 9h e não das 0h às 0h?



As observações dos udómetros e pluviómetros eram feitas por convenção às 9h. Não havia registos electrónicos (nem computadores). Um observador meteorológico tinha que fazer essas medições quotidianamente no local. Assim é que as observações meteorológicas desde o século dezanove eram feitas a horas certas e escalonadas ao longo do dia. Os postos udométricos em particular eram visitados regularmente às 9h. Para se compararem os registos de máximos diários actuais, por exemplo, com os registos de longa data (há séries de observações que se iniciaram desde os anos 50 do século dezanove) é necessário que os períodos de observação se refiram às mesmas horas do dia.

Recentemente com as estações particulares das redes WU e Netatmo por exemplo, até a simples diferença entre as estações reiniciarem o dia às 0h legais ou às 0h utc para o registo dos acumulados, ou dos máximos e mínimos de outros parâmetros, induz erros de comparação e gráficos erróneos.

Pessoalmente, para fins de planeamento de estruturas urbanas de escoamento, por exemplo, sempre fui da opinião que os chamados "máximos em 24 horas" deviam corresponder a períodos flutuantes. E a mesma opinião para os máximos em 60 minutos ("1 hora"). Se chover 50 mm do meio dia à meia-noite e outros 50 mm da meia-noite ao meio-dia do dia seguinte, ao considerar os máximos em um dia (das 00h às 24h) o real acumulado 100 mm em 24 horas não é revelado. O mesmo raciocínio e consequência pode ser observado correntemente para os máximos horários que dão origem aos avisos: 8 mm nos últimos 30 minutos de uma certa hora e mais 7 mm nos primeiros 30 minutos da hora seguinte não fazem "acender" o aviso amarelo de um observador comum, quando na verdade caíram 15 mm em 1 hora (60 minutos ou menos). Isto é, só damos a devida atenção e valor quando vemos os acumulados caírem certinhos do minuto zero ao minuto 60 (ou num intervalo menor dentro da mesma hora) e passa-nos despercebido um acumulado que se distribuiu num período abrangendo uma mudança de dígito horário. Para os acumulados diários fazemos o mesmo erro e passam despercebidos acumulados em 24 horas que podem teoricamente atingir o dobro do maior acumulado diário que aparece numa sequência de registos diários.


----------



## tonítruo (16 Set 2022 às 21:17)

StormRic disse:


> Pessoalmente, para fins de planeamento de estruturas urbanas de escoamento, por exemplo, sempre fui da opinião que os chamados "máximos em 24 horas" deviam corresponder a períodos flutuantes. E a mesma opinião para os máximos em 60 minutos ("1 hora"). Se chover 50 mm do meio dia à meia-noite e outros 50 mm da meia-noite ao meio-dia do dia seguinte, ao considerar os máximos em um dia (das 00h às 24h) o real acumulado 100 mm em 24 horas não é revelado. O mesmo raciocínio e consequência pode ser observado correntemente para os máximos horários que dão origem aos avisos: 8 mm nos últimos 30 minutos de uma certa hora e mais 7 mm nos primeiros 30 minutos da hora seguinte não fazem "acender" o aviso amarelo de um observador comum, quando na verdade caíram 15 mm em 1 hora (60 minutos ou menos). Isto é, só damos a devida atenção e valor quando vemos os acumulados caírem certinhos do minuto zero ao minuto 60 (ou num intervalo menor dentro da mesma hora) e passa-nos despercebido um acumulado que se distribuiu num período abrangendo uma mudança de dígito horário. Para os acumulados diários fazemos o mesmo erro e passam despercebidos acumulados em 24 horas que podem teoricamente atingir o dobro do maior acumulado diário que aparece numa sequência de registos diários.


Também concordo, outro caso é a temperatura mínima diária, em vez de ser das 0h às 0h (que apanha o final duma noite e o início da noite seguinte) devia ser das 12h às 12h, isto assim resolveria aquelas situações onde uma noite tem uma mínima muito elevada mas depois esse valor é "apagado" do registo porque a noite seguinte, com valores mais normais, ultrapassa o mesmo antes de atingir as 0h...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2022 às 21:18)

Não sei, como é que o Sotavento algarvio encontra-se na mesma classe de seca que Beja, não passaram dos 5 mm excepto em Olhão e Beja teve cerca de 80 mm,a outra situação é Sagres que baixou de classe para moderada, quando só teve 10 mm.  

No Algarve, esqueceram-se de Portimão (Praia da Rocha) com 38.6 mm, Tavira com 4.1 mm e Loulé com 6.8 mm. Albufeira teve falhas.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Set 2022 às 21:40)

StormRic disse:


> As observações dos udómetros e pluviómetros eram feitas por convenção às 9h. Não havia registos electrónicos (nem computadores). Um observador meteorológico tinha que fazer essas medições quotidianamente no local. Assim é que as observações meteorológicas desde o século dezanove eram feitas a horas certas e escalonadas ao longo do dia. Os postos udométricos em particular eram visitados regularmente às 9h. Para se compararem os registos de máximos diários actuais, por exemplo, com os registos de longa data (há séries de observações que se iniciaram desde os anos 50 do século dezanove) é necessário que os períodos de observação se refiram às mesmas horas do dia.
> 
> Recentemente com as estações particulares das redes WU e Netatmo por exemplo, até a simples diferença entre as estações reiniciarem o dia às 0h legais ou às 0h utc para o registo dos acumulados, ou dos máximos e mínimos de outros parâmetros, induz erros de comparação e gráficos erróneos.
> 
> Pessoalmente, para fins de planeamento de estruturas urbanas de escoamento, por exemplo, sempre fui da opinião que os chamados "máximos em 24 horas" deviam corresponder a períodos flutuantes. E a mesma opinião para os máximos em 60 minutos ("1 hora"). Se chover 50 mm do meio dia à meia-noite e outros 50 mm da meia-noite ao meio-dia do dia seguinte, ao considerar os máximos em um dia (das 00h às 24h) o real acumulado 100 mm em 24 horas não é revelado. O mesmo raciocínio e consequência pode ser observado correntemente para os máximos horários que dão origem aos avisos: 8 mm nos últimos 30 minutos de uma certa hora e mais 7 mm nos primeiros 30 minutos da hora seguinte não fazem "acender" o aviso amarelo de um observador comum, quando na verdade caíram 15 mm em 1 hora (60 minutos ou menos). Isto é, só damos a devida atenção e valor quando vemos os acumulados caírem certinhos do minuto zero ao minuto 60 (ou num intervalo menor dentro da mesma hora) e passa-nos despercebido um acumulado que se distribuiu num período abrangendo uma mudança de dígito horário. Para os acumulados diários fazemos o mesmo erro e passam despercebidos acumulados em 24 horas que podem teoricamente atingir o dobro do maior acumulado diário que aparece numa sequência de registos diários.


Fantástica explicação, obrigado @StormRic!


----------



## Toby (17 Set 2022 às 05:53)

Bom dia,

As normas climatológicas da WMO para chuva e temperatura são 18h D-1 18h D0. 
Para a precipitação há outro "padrão" que é o deslizamento de 24 h (9h-9h, 10h-10h, ...) para uso local e não internacional.
Para o vento é 0h  0h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2022 às 20:32)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Agosto de 2022 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3912-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-1216972


----------



## N_Fig (7 Out 2022 às 17:25)

Saiu o relatório de setembro, um mês chuvoso e ligeiramente quente. Um mês com menor amplitude térmica que o normal para variar um pouco, com máximas praticamente iguais ao normal e mínimas altinhas, e com anomalias mais positivas no litoral e mais próximas do normal ou até mesmo inferiores no interior - ambas as coisas expectáveis num mês chuvoso com mais nebulosidade que o habitual e poucas inversões


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2022 às 17:46)

Não posso deixar de reparar no seguinte: 

"A nível global, *setembro de 2022 foi a par com 2016 o 4º mais quente de sempre*. A temperatura média global em setembro foi 0.3 °C superior ao valor médio 1991-2020.

Na *Europa *setembro foi 0.4 °C inferior ao valor médio 1991-2020. "

E depois, quando se refere a Portugal usa-se a normal 1971-2000. Portanto, 20 anos atrasados.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Out 2022 às 18:01)

AnDré disse:


> Não posso deixar de reparar no seguinte:
> 
> "A nível global, *setembro de 2022 foi a par com 2016 o 4º mais quente de sempre*. A temperatura média global em setembro foi 0.3 °C superior ao valor médio 1991-2020.
> 
> ...


Se fosse 91 a 2020 teria sido um mês frio, e não teria sido assim tão chuvoso.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Out 2022 às 18:17)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Se fosse 91 a 2020 teria sido um mês frio, e não teria sido assim tão chuvoso.


Nada disso, a temperatura está na mesma 0,14 ºC acima do valor normal 91-20 para setembro (houve setembros muito frios na década de 90), e a precipitação é praticamente igual nas duas normais (literalmente uma diferença de menos de 1 mm), teria sido um mês bem chuvoso na mesma. Aliás, é o segundo ano consecutivo que temos um setembro na ordem dos 20% mais chuvosos desde o começo dos registos, o que é notável


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Out 2022 às 19:31)

N_Fig disse:


> Nada disso, a temperatura está na mesma 0,14 ºC acima do valor normal 91-20 para setembro (houve setembros muito frios na década de 90), e a precipitação é praticamente igual nas duas normais (literalmente uma diferença de menos de 1 mm), teria sido um mês bem chuvoso na mesma. Aliás, é o segundo ano consecutivo que temos um setembro na ordem dos 20% mais chuvosos desde o começo dos registos, o que é notável


Onde vais buscar as normais de 91 a 2020 para Portugal? 
Posso saber...


----------



## N_Fig (7 Out 2022 às 19:59)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Onde vais buscar as normais de 91 a 2020 para Portugal?
> Posso saber...


O IPMA tem os dados mensais desde 1931 nas séries longas. Eu limitei-me a descarregar os dados e fazer algumas contas de somar e de dividir para saber as médias (ou melhor, o excel é que as fez  )


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2022 às 23:56)

N_Fig disse:


> O IPMA tem os dados mensais desde 1931 nas séries longas. Eu limitei-me a descarregar os dados e fazer algumas contas de somar e de dividir para saber as médias (ou melhor, o excel é que as fez  )


----------



## tonítruo (8 Out 2022 às 13:51)

N_Fig disse:


> O IPMA tem os dados mensais desde 1931 nas séries longas. Eu limitei-me a descarregar os dados e fazer algumas contas de somar e de dividir para saber as médias (ou melhor, o excel é que as fez  )



E já agora, podes partilhar o excel? 
Tenho curiosidade em ver as normais atualizadas


----------



## N_Fig (8 Out 2022 às 14:54)

tonítruo disse:


> E já agora, podes partilhar o excel?
> Tenho curiosidade em ver as normais atualizadas


Eu partilharia, mas não estou a ver como se mandam ficheiros excel pelo fórum


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2022 às 15:16)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu partilharia, mas não estou a ver como se mandam ficheiros excel pelo fórum


Se mandares como anexo, penso que seja compatível com o ficheiro excel.


----------



## tonítruo (8 Out 2022 às 15:40)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu partilharia, mas não estou a ver como se mandam ficheiros excel pelo fórum


Eu sei que o _zip_ é compatível, por isso, mesmo que tenhas um ficheiro que não o seja, se o puseres dentro dum _zip_ já deves conseguir enviar como anexo...


----------



## N_Fig (8 Out 2022 às 15:42)

Ok, digam-me se funciona, por favor


----------



## tonítruo (8 Out 2022 às 15:44)

N_Fig disse:


> Ok, digam-me se funciona, por favor


Sim, funcionou!


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 06:51)

Evento "Armand", acumulados diários desde dia 15



















Vento máximo dia 19: *110 Km/h em Cabo da Roca*.
Segundo valor mais elevado: 89,3 Km/h em Penhas Douradas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2022 às 10:35)

Torna-se impressionante e, ao mesmo tempo, preocupante o facto de que, somente a partir do dia de ontem, os valores da temperatura (Max, Med e Min) baixaram da média mensal de 1971-2000 em Portalegre...


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2022 às 14:47)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Torna-se impressionante e, ao mesmo tempo, preocupante o facto de que, somente a partir do dia de ontem, os valores da temperatura (Max, Med e Min) baixaram da média mensal de 1971-2000 em Portalegre...
> 
> Ver anexo 2525


Não desvalorizando de forma alguma o quão quente o mês está a ser, esses gráficos com a temperatura normal sendo um valor igual em todos os períodos do mês são especialmente enganadores num lugar do interior em plena estação de transição. Comparando com as normais dos meses à volta, a temperatura máxima no dia 1 de outubro devia andar à volta dos 23 ºC e ir descendo até aos 17 ºC no dia 31


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2022 às 18:08)

N_Fig disse:


> Não desvalorizando de forma alguma o quão quente o mês está a ser, esses gráficos com a temperatura normal sendo um valor igual em todos os períodos do mês são especialmente enganadores num lugar do interior em plena estação de transição. Comparando com as normais dos meses à volta, a temperatura máxima no dia 1 de outubro devia andar à volta dos 23 ºC e ir descendo até aos 17 ºC no dia 31



Sim, as médias são enganadoras neste tipo de análise, mas não deixa de ser preocupante o calor que se verificou durante tantos dias. Mesmo usando um padrão decrescente dos 23ºC para os 17ºC, só tivemos 3 dias em 19 abaixo dos 23º... Já nem falo em 5 noites tropicais, mas dignas de Porto Alegre no Brasil


----------



## RP20 (20 Out 2022 às 22:42)

N_Fig disse:


> Não desvalorizando de forma alguma o quão quente o mês está a ser, esses gráficos com a temperatura normal sendo um valor igual em todos os períodos do mês são especialmente enganadores num lugar do interior em plena estação de transição. Comparando com as normais dos meses à volta, a temperatura máxima no dia 1 de outubro devia andar à volta dos 23 ºC e ir descendo até aos 17 ºC no dia 31


Não será preocupante se por exemplo agora ficarem sempre abaixo da média, o que e mesmo isso que faz a média. Primeira quinzena mais quente e a segunda mais fria, deve dar essa média mais ou menos


----------



## N_Fig (21 Out 2022 às 01:41)

RP20 disse:


> Não será preocupante se por exemplo agora ficarem sempre abaixo da média, o que e mesmo isso que faz a média. Primeira quinzena mais quente e a segunda mais fria, deve dar essa média mais ou menos


Sim, embora neste caso fosse preciso uma segunda quinzena bem fria para compensar a primeira


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 04:29)

Completa-se o evento "Armand", terminando hoje às 00h a contagem dos acumulados no continente, com mais estes registos dos dias 20 e 21:











Embora a avaliação da variação da água no solo devida à "Armand" deva ser feita só pela comparação da estimativa de hoje às 00h com a estimativa de dia 15 às 00h, fica já aqui a comparação com a estimativa de ontem, não contando portanto com a precipitação caída ontem, 21:









Pode-se concluir que enquanto no Noroeste, em especial nas serras do PNPG, uma só destas depressões pode ser suficiente para elevar os níveis de água no solo quase até à plenitude da capacidade de campo (CC, >99%), em grande parte do Nordeste e da região a sul do Tejo a água recebida não foi suficiente para pelo menos anular a perda de água pelos vários factores como a evapotranspiração, infiltração para os níveis inferiores a 1 metro de profundidade ou escorrência. Ou seja, nestas duas últimas regiões o conteúdo de água no solo disponível para as plantas continua no ponto de emurchecimento permanente (PEP, < 1%) naquelas grandes áreas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Out 2022 às 07:10)

Engraçado é ver a zona mais a sotavento quase a entrar na cor verde, mais ou menos de Tavira para leste qd foi a região que menos água recebeu!


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 17:16)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Engraçado é ver a zona mais a sotavento quase a entrar na cor verde, mais ou menos de Tavira para leste qd foi a região que menos água recebeu!


Não esquecer o significado e o processo de cálculo deste índice. Há muitas variáveis envolvidas, desde o tipo de solo e da sua capacidade de campo atribuída até ao tipo de coberto vegetal e das suas necessidades de água, passando até pela profundidade do solo. Um solo pouco profundo mais rapidamente tem a sua capacidade preenchida do que outro mais profundo. Também a escorrência do terreno derivada da orografia terá implicações, solo declivoso perde mais facilmente por escorrência imediata da precipitação caída do que solo plano quase sem declive. Há solos em que a água caída não é retida e se infiltra logo para profundidades maiores do que aquela para a qual se define este índice.
Penso que dúvidas sobre esta estimativa da água no solo podiam ser melhor esclarecidas consultando publicações do ECMWF (entidade responsável pelo modelo desta avaliação).


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2022 às 20:33)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Setembro de 2022 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3930-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-1227263

Alguns dados importantes do Ano Hidrológico 2021/2022:

 *Faro (Aeroporto)* registou cerca de 50% em relação à média de Faro (Aeroporto) 1981-2010;

 *Alcoutim (Martim Longo)* foi a estação que registou menos precipitação no Algarve;

 *Monchique (Fóia)* foi a estação que registou mais pluviosidade no Algarve

Algumas estações amadoras no WU tiveram falhas nos dados no mês de Setembro, principalmente na precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 23:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Resumo climatológico do mês de Setembro de 2022 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3930-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-1227263
> 
> Alguns dados importantes do Ano Hidrológico 2021/2022:
> 
> ...


Excelente resumo, como sempre.
Os três destaques do Ano Hidrológico dão logo um panorama histórico da situação.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2022 às 03:37)

Mais um dia de acumulados volumosos, desta vez com incidência maior nas Serras do Centro e na Região Oeste.
Maior acumulado na Guarda: 51,1 mm. E o Nordeste também contemplado com acumulados significativos, em oposição ao Sueste.
Rajada de vento mais intensa em Mogadouro, 96,1 Km/h. Segundo valor mais elevado em Sabugal, 88,2 Km/h.
Mas houve várias estações com valores superiores a 80 Km/h: Fóia, Cabo da Roca, Esposende, Soure, Penhas Douradas.









Completando o balanço da depressão "Armand" na situação da água no solo, repare-se na variação produzida por um único dia de precipitação (21):


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2022 às 16:09)

Para comparar já com a mensagem anterior, o efeito da precipitação e condições do dia 22 na água no solo:






Serra da Estrela também já está com capacidade de campo preenchida em algumas pequenas áreas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Out 2022 às 16:59)

Mesmo sem chover por aqui e a cor muda, isso quer dizer que a água está se infiltrando mais pro fundo do solo. Pelo menos quero acreditar seja isso!


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2022 às 21:59)

Há quanto tempo não se via estações a passar os 3 dígitos?


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2022 às 22:19)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Mesmo sem chover por aqui e a cor muda, isso quer dizer que a água está se infiltrando mais pro fundo do solo. Pelo menos quero acreditar seja isso!



O solo não é um reservatório tapado e estanque e sem utilização. A principal perda de água é a utilização pelas plantas. Mesmo que não se infiltre a maior profundidade e mesmo que a evaporação fosse nula, perderia sempre água pelo próprio consumo que as plantas fazem dela.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Out 2022 às 22:46)

StormRic disse:


> O solo não é um reservatório tapado e estanque e sem utilização. A principal perda de água é a utilização pelas plantas. Mesmo que não se infiltre a maior profundidade e mesmo que a evaporação fosse nula, perderia sempre água pelo próprio consumo que as plantas fazem dela.


A minha questão ou dúvida é exactamente ao contrário. Como o solo ganhou água mesmo sem chover?


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2022 às 23:05)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A minha questão ou dúvida é exactamente ao contrário. Como o solo ganhou água mesmo sem chover?



Boa pergunta, tinha interpretado ao contrário.
Aliás tenho a mesma dúvida em relação a esta última estimativa, e até em grandes áreas do Sul. Porque antes já tinha achado estranho várias áreas manterem-se no intervalo < 1% mesmo depois de ter chovido significativamente. Isto para a diferença de 21 para 22 em que supostamente entra a precipitação de dia 21.
Provavelmente atraso no recebimento de dados sobre essa zona em particular, entrada de dados tardia. O ECMWF faz a saída desta avaliação da água no solo às 00h de cada dia. Alguns dados podem não chegar a tempo. Ora, por cá o IPMA só faz a publicação dos registos diários sempre depois das 2:00 utc (3h da madrugada, com a hora corrente). Por isso, não me parece possível que os acumulados de 21 possam entrar na estimativa com data 22.
Até agora ainda não tinha detectado esta anomalia, porque ainda não tinha chovido significativamente de forma extensa nas regiões do Sul que há muito estavam no intervalo <1%.
Penso então que os dados da precipitação só devem contar até bem antes das 24h de cada dia, talvez só até às 12h ou às 9h, para a estimativa da água no solo calculada às 00h do dia seguinte.
Conclusão a chuva do dia 21 no Sul pode só ter entrado no cálculo da estimativa das 00h de dia 23. Isso explicaria o aumento de 22 para 23 em zonas em que a precipitação foi escassa no dia 22.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 05:17)

Dia 24 com acumulados ainda significativos, embora dispersos, na Região Litoral Norte ontem, depois do dilúvio do dia 23 no noroeste interior:









A estimativa da capacidade da água no solo utilizável pelas plantas para ontem reflecte provavelmente aquela abundante precipitação, não só do dia 23 mas também dos dias anteriores.






Sublinhe-se que a capacidade de campo preenchida não significa necessariamente que os terrenos e aquíferos estão repletos e que qualquer precipitação adicional será convertida em escorrência alimentando linhas de água, lagos e albufeiras, ou sequer produzirá saída dos leitos e inundações alargadas em zonas baixas. Tal ainda não é esperado nesta altura do ano e no imediato da situação de seca prolongada ocorrida. Tudo depende de haver ou não picos de precipitação muito intensa. Relembrar que durante fortes eventos convectivos de Verão, com solos completamente secos, houve inundações e linhas de água a saír dos leitos normais, devido a acumulados pontuais muito elevados em pouco tempo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Out 2022 às 08:40)

Esse mapa faz me uma confusão do caneco, então a serra algarvia tem menos água que o litoral algarvio. 
O Baixo Alentejo e aquela região do Vale do Tejo tem menos de 1%. 
A região do litoral Norte sobretudo a zona de Aveiro tem capacidade de campo quando nem choveu mais de 60 mm sequer na zona!


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 15:50)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Esse mapa faz me uma confusão do caneco, então a serra algarvia tem menos água que o litoral algarvio.
> O Baixo Alentejo e aquela região do Vale do Tejo tem menos de 1%.
> A região do litoral Norte sobretudo a zona de Aveiro tem capacidade de campo quando nem choveu mais de 60 mm sequer na zona!



Os mapas *não mostram o conteúdo de água total no terreno*. Mostram o conteúdo de *água utilizável pelas plantas em % do máximo possível atribuído àquele solo específico, coberto vegetal, declive*, volto a referir. São mapas *destinados ao uso agrícola*. Não são um simples balanço hídrico do que cai, fica, evapora, escorre, infiltra, etc.


----------



## tonítruo (27 Out 2022 às 14:59)

Não sei se este é o tópico mais indicado, mas achei uma curiosidade interessante:




Estas são as temperaturas registadas pela EMA de Albufeira às 00:00utc de todos os dias desde 25 de julho.
Após fazer uma regressão linear obtive a função: y = 21.232 - 0.026x.
Como podem ver, o módulo do declive da reta é muito baixo, o que indica que, no que diz respeito às temperatura às 00:00utc, não se faz sentir a progressão das estações do ano. As temperaturas a essa hora têm permanecido "estáveis" nos 21ºC pelos meses de agosto, setembro e outubro.
Claro que isto surge devido ao rápido arrefecimento no verão provocado pelas rajadas de norte/nordoeste (pelo que às 00:00utc já se estava perto da temperatura mínima) enquanto que neste mês de outubro os ventos de sul/sudoeste resultam numa menor amplitude térmica e em temperaturas acima da média...


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2022 às 11:39)

Mais uma tripleta em Barcelos. *130,4 mm*, valor raro de se ver. 

Montejunto-Estrela no seu esplendor, apesar de ser devido a algo estacionário:


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 12:23)

Panorama geral do festival elétrico nacional de hoje:


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Nov 2022 às 14:39)

Primeiras mínimas negativas da temporada 22-23, dia 4 ganhou Bragança com -0,8ºC, dia 5 foi Lamas de Mouro com -1,5ºC!

Novembro usualmente tem a maior queda de temperatura anual!


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2022 às 14:38)

Já saiu o boletim de Outubro de 2022.



> O mês de outubro de 2022 em Portugal continental classificou-se como muito quente em relação à temperatura do ar e chuvoso em relação à precipitação.
> 
> 5º outubro mais quente dos últimos 92 anos. O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 18.73 °C, foi 2.53 °C superior ao valor normal (outubros mais quentes: 2017, 2014, 2011 e 1997).
> 
> ...



Dizer que o mês de Outubro foi chuvoso é muito generalista. Outubro foi extremamente chuvoso no noroeste e seco no sul.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2022 às 00:21)

AnDré disse:


> Dizer que o mês de Outubro foi chuvoso é muito generalista. Outubro foi extremamente chuvoso no noroeste e seco no sul.



Precisamente. Há resumos que não podem deixar de distinguir situações tão opostas como as do caso presente. O território é relativamente pequeno em área mas grande em tipos climáticos de norte a sul e do litoral para o interior. A chuva que cai no noroeste em nada aproveita ao sueste, não é, infelizmente, um sistema de vasos comunicantes, só se existisse uma utópica rede de retenção e transvases.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2022 às 01:19)

*Tornados de Alcântara (Lisboa) e de Santo Estevão (Benavente), 8 de novembro de 2022*
Uma superfície frontal fria associada a uma depressão centrada a noroeste das ilhas Britânicas aproximava-se do território do continente durante a madrugada do dia 8 de novembro, em progressão de Oeste para Este. O território, ainda em setor quente, encontrava-se sob a influência de uma massa de ar tropical marítimo caraterizada por conteúdo moderado em água precipitável e instabilidade igualmente moderada. Nesta massa de ar organizavam-se diversas linhas de instabilidade, uma das quais viria a afetar a região compreendendo o sul da Estremadura e o Vale do Tejo, entre o final da manhã e o meio da tarde. A distribuição do wind shear (variação do rumo e/ou intensidade do vento) na vertical, na camada situada entre a superfície e os 6 km de altura suportava um ambiente neutro a marginalmente favorável à formação de convecção organizada. Ou seja, à formação de nuvens com desenvolvimento vertical de ciclo de vida mais longo do que o habitual e circulações específicas, suscetíveis de produzirem condições de tempo adverso. O valor do wind shear na camada entre a superfície e 1 km de altura era relativamente favorável a processos de intensificação da rotação em níveis próximos da superfície.

Nesta linha de instabilidade formaram-se diversas estruturas de natureza supercelular. A assinatura de uma destas supercélulas, cujo mesociclone produziu um padrão de dipolo no campo da velocidade Doppler em relação à tempestade (em baixa elevação), revelador de rotação, pode ser continuamente seguida nas observações do radar de Coruche, por um período prolongado (Figura). A circulação mesociclónica em níveis baixos não corresponde à rotação de um tornado, a menos que se intensifique suficientemente. Este incremento na magnitude da rotação do mesociclone verificou-se em dois momentos distintos durante o referido período. A cada uma destas intensificações correspondeu a materialização de um tornado. O primeiro dos tornados ocorreu no período aproximado 13:55-13:57 UTC na zona ocidental da cidade de Lisboa (freguesias de Ajuda e Alcântara, concelho e distrito de Lisboa) doravante designado por* tornado de Alcântara*. O segundo tornado ocorreu no período aproximado 14:52-14:58 UTC numa área da freguesia de SantoEstevão (concelho de Benavente, distrito de Santarém), designado por* tornado de Santo Estevão*.

[...]






IPMA


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2022 às 15:49)

Análise frontal do MetOffice, dos meses de Outono até hoje (Setembro, Outubro, Novembro).


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2022 às 19:39)

Acumulados diários no Continente, de Setembro/Outubro/Novembro.
Aproximadamente 1 dia/segundo. Para ver cada dia, pôr em pausa e deslocar o cursor para o segundo igual ao dia contado desde 1 de Setembro (segundo zero). Exemplo: 21 de Outubro estará aproximadamente no segundo 50.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2022 às 16:56)

Um belo aglomerado acima dos 50 mm! 16/11


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2022 às 17:51)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Um belo aglomerado acima dos 50 mm! 16/11



É de facto uma pena estar a ficar tudo tão a Norte e Litoral...


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2022 às 19:33)

MSantos disse:


> É de facto uma pena estar a ficar tudo tão a Norte e Litoral...


Outono-Inverno é sempre assim


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2022 às 14:53)

Últimos cinco dias de acumulados, muito volumosos no Litoral Norte, a Cordilheira Central a fazer a barreira normal, muito reduzidos no Sul/Sueste ( especialmente Sotavento e Sueste Alentejano):






















Detalhe Norte e Centro do notável dia 16:


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2022 às 18:33)

Evolução mensal da água no solo disponível para as plantas. Sublinhe-se que *não é uma avaliação de todos os recursos de água no solo em toda a sua profundidade nem sequer dos aquíferos subterrâneos*. Principalmente, convém realçar que o facto de a capacidade de campo (CC) estar preenchida não significa que o mesmo aconteça com os aquíferos subterrâneos ou de superfície (lagos e albufeiras). No caso da Região Sul e do Nordeste, assim como Vale do Tejo, mantém-se uma situação de água disponível para todos os usos muito deficiente, apesar dos valores de água no solo serem, em algumas zonas destas regiões, superiores a 60% ou mesmo 80%.

Início da evolução desde o princípio de Maio. Cada carta, na sua diferença para a carta anterior, mostra o efeito da precipitação caída no mês da carta anterior. Assim, a *segunda carta* reflete o balanço hídrico ao longo do mês de *Maio*, ao compará-la com a primeira carta.

Situação às 00h do dia 1 de Maio.






No fim de Maio





Junho





Julho





Agosto





Setembro





Outubro





Primeira metade de Novembro (em princípio incluindo dia 16).


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Nov 2022 às 18:39)

Parece que se fartou de chover ali pelo Sotavento, cada mm foi aproveitado...
A zona que está em seca severa é a zona que está a verde, é que isto de cair 7 mm é extremamente enriquecedor para os solos!


----------



## trovoadas (19 Nov 2022 às 10:48)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Parece que se fartou de chover ali pelo Sotavento, cada mm foi aproveitado...
> A zona que está em seca severa é a zona que está a verde, é que isto de cair 7 mm é extremamente enriquecedor para os solos!


O mapa tem claras falhas nessa zona assim como no interior do Algarve central onde tem chovido mais desde Setembro. Na região a noroeste de loulé tem chovido mais e está em "PEP"...
Bom o que importa é que independentemente do mapa o teor de água nos solos deve andar no geral entre os 30 e os 50% exceptuando algumas zonas do Barlavento e litoral oeste com valores superiores e depois algumas zonas do sotavento e interior do Baixo Alentejo com valores inferiores mas não acredito que inferiores a 1%.  Certamente ainda haverão muitos locais entre os 10 e os 20% mas não com a expressão mostrada no mapa.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2022 às 15:44)

trovoadas disse:


> Certamente ainda haverão muitos locais entre os 10 e os 20% mas não com a expressão mostrada no mapa.


Há que contar com a baixa resolução espacial do mapa , e com o facto de não termos uma rede pluviométrica com uma malha suficientemente apertada, quer para a modelização quer para a nossa própria percepção dos reais acumulados em cada local. E o Algarve, em especial o Sotavento, é particularmente "traiçoeiro" na distribuição dos acumulados, sendo muito sensível a um regime de células e aguaceiros e pouco sensível à passagem de frentes.

Para ajudar à discussão "livre", fica a achega do mapa para as 00h de ontem, aqui sim, já certamente com a precipitação de dia 16 contabilizada, mas não a de ontem, sendo incerta a inclusão da de anteontem. Nota: nesta discussão não vejo referência ao conhecimento do diferenciamento dos solos das várias regiões, nem ao tipo de coberto vegetal, etc.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2022 às 15:55)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A zona que está em seca severa é a zona que está a verde


A classificação "seca severa" refere-se ao acumulado de precipitação (seca meteorológica), não ao estado do solo na sua capacidade de água disponível para o tipo específico de coberto vegetal de cada zona. Só para ilustrar com um exemplo extremo: enquanto 10 mm numa média normal de 100 mm pode ser considerada seca extrema, para um solo de pouquíssima profundidade e com vegetação do tipo desértica (cactos, etc) esses 10 mm são suficientes para suprir as necessidades dessas plantas. Estes mapas são agrícolas, não são meteorológicos nem climáticos no sentido estrito.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Nov 2022 às 17:15)

StormRic disse:


> A classificação "seca severa" refere-se ao acumulado de precipitação (seca meteorológica), não ao estado do solo na sua capacidade de água disponível para o tipo específico de coberto vegetal de cada zona. Só para ilustrar com um exemplo extremo: enquanto 10 mm numa média normal de 100 mm pode ser considerada seca extrema, para um solo de pouquíssima profundidade e com vegetação do tipo desértica (cactos, etc) esses 10 mm são suficientes para suprir as necessidades dessas plantas. Estes mapas são agrícolas, não são meteorológicos nem climáticos no sentido estrito.


Compreendo, falta os camelos e os cactos nessa zona, para que o mapa esteja de acordo. Já a zona do Algarve Central precisa que caia uns 400 mm para suprir as necessidades e sair do PEP.
Ja a zona de Lagos trata se do oásis no meio do deserto.
Já o Alentejo trata se do mesmo, temos zonas fronteira passa se do PEP para o verde.
Mas pronto cada um acredita no que quiser.
Quando for a essa zona novamente vou procurar os cactos e os camelos. 
Já agora na zona de trás os montes também temos um pontos giros. 
É preciso cuidado onde metemos os pés, Podemos sair do deserto e entrar num pântano, pois passa dos menos de 10% para cerca de 80%.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2022 às 17:44)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Compreendo, falta os camelos e os cactos nessa zona, para que o mapa esteja de acordo. Já a zona do Algarve Central precisa que caia uns 400 mm para suprir as necessidades e sair do PEP.
> Ja a zona de Lagos trata se do oásis no meio do deserto.
> Já o Alentejo trata se do mesmo, temos zonas fronteira passa se do PEP para o verde.
> Mas pronto cada um acredita no que quiser.
> ...


Boas "imagens" da questão em discussão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2022 às 20:22)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Outubro de 2022 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3949-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-1237409


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Nov 2022 às 20:41)

StormRic disse:


> Boas "imagens" da questão em discussão.


Obrigado, 
Bom seguimento exaustivo desse mapa também


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2022 às 01:52)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado,
> Bom seguimento exaustivo desse mapa também


Temos de arranjar alguém que nos explique melhor como é o algoritmo de cálculo dos valores deste mapa. A exposição do método geral no ECMWF não aprofunda o suficiente, na minha opinião, por isso tento colmatar com raciocínio pessoal antes de começar a duvidar da correcção de um produto complexo desenvolvido a nível geral europeu e mundial, não apenas nacional.

"
O solo é um sistema composto por 3 fases: sólida, líquida e gasosa. A fase sólida é formada por partículas minerais e, em menor proporção, por componentes orgânicos. Estes elementos estão em contacto com espaços vazios, sendo que estes podem ser ocupados pela água e pela atmosfera do solo. Para o crescimento da vegetação é necessário um equilíbrio adequado entre estes três estados físicos. A proporção de espaços vazios num solo seco é função do tipo de solo. O modelo considera o tipo de solo (FAO) a variar com a localização, mas não com a profundidade do solo.
O volume de água no solo pode variar entre 0 no solo seco e a SAT no solo saturado. Entre 0 e a SAT existem duas descontinuidades importantes, o ponto de emurchecimento permanente (PEP) e a capacidade de campo (CC), isto é, 0
O modelo considera o solo dividido em 4 camadas (7, 21, 72, 189 cm) e a água no solo é dada em volume (m3/m3). Considerando o primeiro metro de solo (média 0-100 cm profundidade) calculou-se o valor de água no solo em milímetros, multiplicando este valor pela espessura da camada e por 1000. Assim, numa primeira fase extraíram-se os dados de água no solo (Soil Moisture) em mm e depois o índice de água no solo (que considera a eficiência evaporativa), normalizado entre a capacidade de campo e o ponto de emurchecimento permanente.
O índice de água no solo (AS) apresentado, produto soil moisture index (SMI) do Centro Europeu de Previsão do Tempo a Médio Prazo (ECMWF), é disponibilizado para o RUN 00 UTC t+0, ECMWF-HRES (modelo de alta resolução), e tem 9 km de resolução. Considera a variação dos valores de percentagem de água no solo (média 0-100 cm profundidade), em relação à capacidade de água utilizável pelas plantas, entre o ponto de emurchecimento permanente (PEP) e a capacidade de campo (CC) e a eficiência de evaporação a aumentar linearmente entre 0% e 100%. A cor laranja escuro quando AS≤PEP; entre o laranja e o azul considera PEP<AS<CC, variando entre 1% e 99%; e azul escuro quando AS>CC.
"


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2022 às 22:45)

Acumulados horários no mês de Novembro, até hoje às 18h. Só foram inseridos mapas em que haja acumulado não nulo em pelo menos uma estação.
Visualizar em HD e usano continente r as diferentes velocidades de reprodução para uma evolução mais rápida (x2) ou hora a hora (x0,25).


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2022 às 16:33)

Imagem de hoje.
Um país verde, especialmente a norte de Beja, e muitos sedimentos arrastados pelos rios a norte do Tejo.


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2022 às 18:45)

Actualização dos acumulados horários no mês de Novembro no continente, até hoje às 15h.
Só foram inseridos mapas em que haja acumulado não nulo em pelo menos uma estação.
Visualizar em HD e usar as diferentes velocidades de reprodução para uma evolução mais rápida (x2) ou hora a hora (x0,25).


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2022 às 03:01)

Acumulados diários no continente, mês de Novembro. Nº do dia = segundo do vídeo.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2022 às 16:17)

Acumulados horários no mês de Novembro no continente, completo, até hoje às 12h.
Só foram inseridos mapas em que haja acumulado não nulo em pelo menos uma estação.
Visualizar em FHD e usar as diferentes velocidades de reprodução para uma evolução mais rápida (x2) ou hora a hora (x0,25).


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2022 às 03:41)

Análise frontal do MetOffice, desde 1 de Outubro até hoje:


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2022 às 03:47)

Os cinco primeiros dias de Dezembro, em acumulados de precipitação diária.

30 de Novembro para situar os acumulados do dia 1, no seguimento final de um dia de precipitação bastante bem generalizada a todo o continente:









Dia 2 foi uma pausa na precipitação, retomando no dia seguinte e começando pelo Sul:








Dias 4 e 5, a primeira cut-off com acumulados volumosos no Algarve e algumas zonas do Leste alentejano e prolongando-se por algumas áreas das Beiras interiores:


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2022 às 17:24)

*Relatório do IPMA sobre a situação nos dias 4 e 5 de Dezembro de 2022 na Região do Algarve*: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2022/Precipitacao-intensa-algarve.pdf


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 17:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Relatório do IPMA sobre a situação nos dias 4 e 5 de Dezembro de 2022 na Região do Algarve*: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2022/Precipitacao-intensa-algarve.pdf



Estive a ler o relatório e apesar da referência à insuficiência de dados de radar pela avaria do radar de Loulé, os registos obtidos do radar de Coruche até são bastante esclarecedores. No entanto, não é referido que são registos acima de uma certa altitude (2 a 3 Km). Ainda pensei que tivessem solicitado dados de radar a Espanha (radar de Sevilha). Não vi, numa leitura em diagonal, referência a valores registados em estações não oficiais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Dez 2022 às 17:45)

StormRic disse:


> Estive a ler o relatório e apesar da referência à insuficiência de dados de radar pela avaria do radar de Loulé, os registos obtidos do radar de Coruche até são bastante esclarecedores. No entanto, não é referido que são registos acima de uma certa altitude (2 a 3 Km). Ainda pensei que tivessem solicitado dados de radar a Espanha (radar de Sevilha). Não vi, numa leitura em diagonal, referência a valores registados em estações não oficiais.


Infelizmente não, usaram dados do IPMA e do Snirh, nem fizeram referência a estações amadoras nem o carácter extremamente localizado de precipitação mais intensa, neste caso no contexto urbano. 
Creio que seria interessante verificar a evolução constante na precipitação no Aeroporto de Faro pois da me a ideia que o período mais intenso no aeroporto corresponde a 10 minutos e dentro da cidade a cerca de 30 minutos. 
Uma pena que não tenham indicado tambem valores de precipitação pelo cálculo da reflectividade para fazer uma estimativa de quanto choveu... Em sítios onde não exista estações EMA


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 18:02)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Uma pena que não tenham indicado tambem valores de precipitação pelo cálculo da reflectividade para fazer uma estimativa de quanto choveu... Em sítios onde não exista estações EMA


Sim, no entanto penso que isso só poderia ser fiável se se usasse o radar de Loulé. O de Coruche está muito longe e não apanha pelo menos abaixo dos dois quilómetros de altitude, provavelmente as estimativas ficam abaixo dos valores reais.
O IPMA devia pensar a sério numa colaboração maior com as redes não oficiais, com certificação de localização e instalação das estações e calibração dos instrumentos. Certamente haverá muitas estações em localizações estrategicamente úteis e com registos de qualidade suficiente, e também estações que deviam ser marcadas devido aos registos erróneos e/ou instalações e locais completamente desadequados.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Dez 2022 às 19:13)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, no entanto penso que isso só poderia ser fiável se se usasse o radar de Loulé. O de Coruche está muito longe e não apanha pelo menos abaixo dos dois quilómetros de altitude, provavelmente as estimativas ficam abaixo dos valores reais.
> O IPMA devia pensar a sério numa colaboração maior com as redes não oficiais, com certificação de localização e instalação das estações e calibração dos instrumentos. Certamente haverá muitas estações em localizações estrategicamente úteis e com registos de qualidade suficiente, e também estações que deviam ser marcadas devido aos registos erróneos e/ou instalações e locais completamente desadequados.


Pensei no mesmo talvez tenha sido exactamente por essa mesma razão.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2022 às 00:22)

Entre 1 e 7 de dezembro já se nota uma clara recuperação dos níveis de água no solo no Sul, com apenas o vale do Sado tendo níveis de água no solo inferiores a 20% da capacidade de campo. 

Dia 1





Dia 7


----------



## frederico (9 Dez 2022 às 18:38)

A EMA de Cacela tinha a 30 de Novembro 72 mm acumulados desde 1 de Setembro. Junqueira segue com 68 mm e Tavira com 89 mm. A Luz de Tavira tem 72 mm.

As temperaturas têm sido acima da média com *valores magrebinos*. As estações do IPMA devido à sua localização não dão uma verdadeira noção das temperaturas que se podem atingir no Algarve.

Cacela teve em Novembro 23,5 graus de máximas média. E em Outubro foram 27,5 graus! Toda esta região precisava de um estudo climatológico mais profundo pois temos áreas com temperaturas médias anuais provavelmente acima dos 18 graus.

Atendendo às normais climatológicas do sotavento o acumulado normal para as campinas do litoral do sotavento algarvio rondaria para este período de 3 meses os 160 mm. Portanto terão de cair mais de 200 mm em Dezembro para repor a normalidade. Neste momento já caíram mais de 100 mm ou mesmo mais de 150 mm no caso da região de Castro Marim. Se caírem 200 mm a região terminará a primeira fase do ano hidrológico na média mas não chega nem de perto nem de longe para repor o défice hídrico da década seca. Para tal seriam necessários uns 2 ou 3 anos acima dos 800 mm como sucedeu no final da década de 80 ou entre 1995 e 1997.

Fonte dos dados: https://www.drapalgarve.gov.pt/ema/emas.htm


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2022 às 20:12)

Precipitação Forte em Lisboa​
No final do dia 7 de dezembro de 2022 ocorreram inundações repentinas em diversas zonas da área metropolitana de Lisboa, resultado de forte precipitação associada a uma linha organizada de trovoadas.

Ao início da manhã do dia 6 de dezembro, o IPMA emitiu avisos amarelo de precipitação para diversos distritos da zona sul, com o início entre as 12:00 e as 18:00  do dia 7 de dezembro.

Ao início da tarde de dia 6, os avisos foram revistos, tendo-se acrescentado avisos amarelos de precipitação para o restante território, incluindo Lisboa, e elevado para laranja os avisos de precipitação de Faro, Beja e Évora.

Na manhã do dia 7, cerca das 9h30, após nova avaliação da situação meteorológica, foram elevados para laranja os avisos de precipitação de Lisboa, Leiria e Santarém. Às 22h 26 do dia 7 de dezembro, face à informação obtida por observações de superfície, imagens de satélite, imagens de radar e detetores de descargas elétricas, foi decidido elevar o aviso de precipitação para vermelho no distrito de Lisboa.


*Enquadramento sinóptico*:
No dia 7 de dezembro de 2022, o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental foi condicionado pela presença de uma depressão centrada a leste dos Açores, a qual induzia um fluxo de sudoeste sobre Portugal Continental e que tinha associada linhas de instabilidade que deram origem a precipitação forte e trovoada em várias zonas da região Centro.
Informação superfície (Estações Meteorológicas)

A *quantidade de precipitação* ocorrida na região de Lisboa:


· O valor máximo em 10 minutos foi registado na estação da Tapada da Ajuda, 17.1mm, seguido do valor de 13.4mm na estação Instituto Geofísico.
· Acumulado horário, os valores máximos também foram registados nas duas estações referidas, com valor de 47.8mm na Tapada da Ajuda (22:40-23:40) e 44.5mm no Instituto Geofísico (21:50-22:50).
· Acumulado em 3 horas o valor mais elevado foi obtido entre o período 21:10 e as 00:10 na estação Instituto Geofísico, 64.4mm e, na estação da Tapada da Ajuda com 63.8mm no mesmo período.
· Em 6 horas também foram estas duas estações nas quais se registaram os valores mais elevados, 77mm (estação da Tapada da Ajuda) e 74.7mm (estação Instituto Geofísico.)

Em relação ao valor diário, 9h às 9h, foi registado um *novo máximo para o mês de dezembro* para as estações:


· Instituto Geofísico (83.3mm), sendo que o anterior máximo era de 61.1mm registado 7/12/2012
· Gago Coutinho (78.9mm), sendo que o anterior máximo era de 67.4mm registado 7/12/2012
· Estação de Almada P. da Rainha também foi obtido um novo máximo com valor de 51.4mm, sendo que o anterior valor era de 38.4mm

Em termos comparativos em relação ao valor* normal climatológico* para o mês de *dezembro*, o acumulado entre as 16:00 do dia 7 e as 3:00 do dia 8 resulta em:


· Instituto Geofísico, 67% do valor da média climatológica (121.8mm)
· Gago Coutinho, 60% do valor da média climatológica (127.3mm)
· Tapada da Ajuda, 74% do valor da média climatológica (113.3mm)

No que respeita ao valor dos *extremos absolutos de precipitação diária*, 9h às 9h, nas estações de *Lisboa *o valor não foi atingindo, mantendo-se o valor de:

· 143.7mm registado em 18/2/2008 na estação da Gago Coutinho
· 122.5mm registado em 18/2/2008 na estação da Tapada da Ajuda
· 118.4mm registado em 18/2/2008 na estação do Instituto Geofísico


Precipitação Forte em Lisboa (pdf) 




 Fonte: IPMA


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Dez 2022 às 20:23)

Bem... alguém não dormiu naquele instituto. Muito rápidos com 18 páginas.


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2022 às 23:50)

Não entendo porque limitaram a análise da precipitação a Lisboa cidade e alguns outros locais, omitindo a bacia do Trancão! 

Os dados de observação da rede Clima-AML foram para o lixo??


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2022 às 14:06)

*Realidade vs Previsão

Acumulados nas estações do IPMA no Algarve (1/12 a 10/12)*:

*Aljezur*: 72mm
*Fóia*: 71.7 mm 
*Portimão (Aeródromo)*: 60.7 mm
*Portimão (Praia da Rocha)*: 61 mm
*Albufeira*: 164.8 mm
*Loulé*: 167.8 mm
*Faro (Aeródromo)*: 153.0 mm
*Olhão (EPPO)*: 103.4 mm
*Tavira*: 115.1 mm
*VRSA*: 138.8 mm
*Castro Marim*: 161.4 mm

*Previsões dos modelos (1/12 a 10/12)*:

*ECM





GFS





GEM





ACC



*

Nenhum modelo acertou a 100%, o GFS falhou redondamente, o GEM acertou em várias estações, principalmente no Barlavento, Olhão e Tavira e foi aquele que teve mais perto da realidade, o ECM claramente com uma previsão acima da realidade, mas acertou sobretudo no Caldeirão, Faro, Albufeira e Loulé, mas falhou redondamente no Barlavento.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2022 às 15:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Realidade vs Previsão


Boa análise e verificação! Devíamos fazer isto para outras regiões. Realmente tem-se notado uma enorme instabilidade do GFS, especialmente entre saídas sucessivas, e o (mau) resultado está à vista. Faz-nos pensar que quando acerta é por acaso.
Continua a ter que ser sublinhada a falta que faz a instalação de estações no interior algarvio, a área das serras, barrocal, sueste alentejano.

Edição: corrigi o último parágrafo (tinha uma dupla negação).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Dez 2022 às 17:05)

Já está disponível o relatório do IPMA de novembro 2022 para Portugal Continental.

Previsível o contraste do índice PDSI entre o norte e o sul:






No mapa parece-me claramente que a área em seca severa aumentou, mas na tabela o IPMA diz que diminuiu... 






Percentagem de água no solo:






Em novembro choveu 142% do normal na região norte, e apenas 60% na região sul.











Em termos de temperatura, anomalias positivas na temperatura mínima, média e máxima.






Resumo dos extremos:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Dez 2022 às 17:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> No mapa parece-me claramente que a área em seca severa aumentou, mas na tabela o IPMA diz que diminuiu...



Dei-me ao trabalho de colocar as imagens no Google Earth e calcular as áreas em seca severa, embora grosseiramente.

31 outubro: ~4.000km²
30 novembro: ~8.000km²

Como é que na tabela a área em seca severa diminuiu? Ou são os 9,7% de outubro que estão mal, ou os 8,8% de novembro... Imbestigue-se...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Dez 2022 às 17:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Dei-me ao trabalho de colocar as imagens no Google Earth e calcular as áreas em seca severa, embora grosseiramente.
> 
> 31 outubro: ~4.000km²
> 30 novembro: ~8.000km²
> ...



Continuando, e utilizando os valores medidos, volto a frisar, grosseiramente, obtém-se o seguinte:

Área de Portugal Continental: 89.000km²
Seca severa 31 outubro: 4.000km²
Seca severa 30 novembro: 8.000km²

4.000/89.000 ≈ 0,0449 ≈  4,5% ≠ 9,7% apresentados na tabela
8.000/89.000 ≈ 0,0898 ≈ 9% ≈ 8,8% apresentados na tabela

Concluindo, o valor da área em seca severa a 31 de outubro é que está errado (desde que o boletim desse mesmo mês foi lançado).


----------



## blade (13 Dez 2022 às 00:21)

mapa errado provavelmente o de novembro


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 02:47)

Acumulados diários da última semana (6 a 12):


----------



## David sf (13 Dez 2022 às 16:15)

Os 134,6 mm em 24 horas, registados na EM do Geofísico entre as 15h de ontem e as 15h de hoje configuram um evento de carácter histórico, que ultrapassa a precipitação com período de retorno de 500 anos nesta EM (129,6mm) e aproximou-se muito do período de retorno de 1000 anos (139,2mm) para esta duração.

É um evento absolutamente histórico para durações de precipitação mais elevadas, ultrapassa o período de retorno de 100 anos para durações de 3, 6, 12 e 24 horas, e pulveriza registos históricos como os de 1967, 1983 e 2018.


----------



## Geopower (13 Dez 2022 às 22:08)

Breve relatório do IPMA sobre a precipitação dos dias 12 e 13 de dezembro de 2022:




__





						IPMA - Detalhe noticia
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 22:19)

Geopower disse:


> Breve relatório do IPMA sobre a precipitação dos dias 12 e 13 de dezembro de 2022:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que mapa brutal, até parece que existe uma cordilheira entre Lisboa e Portalegre...


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2022 às 23:00)

Geopower disse:


> Breve relatório do IPMA sobre a precipitação dos dias 12 e 13 de dezembro de 2022:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O IPMA tem trabalhado bem nestes dias, é inegável, é o terceiro relatório este mês


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2022 às 03:13)

Acumulados históricos ao longo de uma faixa passando na Área Metropolitana de Lisboa e numa área do Alto Alentejo incluindo Portalegre.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2022 às 04:36)

Boletim Climatológico de Novembro






						IPMA - Detalhe noticia
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




"
O mês de novembro de 2022.foi considerado o *mais quente na Europa e o 5º mais quente em Portugal continental.*

A *nível global*, novembro foi 0.16 °C mais quente do que a média de 1991-2020, sendo o 9º novembro mais quente. Na *Europa *novembro foi 1.36 °C superior ao valor médio 1991-2020, sendo o 5º mais quente (Fig. 1).

As temperaturas em novembro foram superiores à média na maior parte da Europa, em especial na parte oeste, sudeste e extremo norte do continente. As temperaturas também foram excepcionalmente amenas na Groenlândia e nos mares do norte da Europa. Por outro lado, as temperaturas foram inferiores à média em algumas regiões da Rússia.






Em *Portugal continental* o mês de novembro de 2022 *classificou-se como quente em relação à temperatura do ar e chuvoso em relação à precipitação (*Fig. 2).

O valor médio da* temperatura *média do ar foi 13.30 °C, 0.93 °C acima do valor normal, sendo o 4º valor mais alto desde 2000.
O valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar, 8.99 °C, foi +1.08 °C superior à normal, sendo o 3º mais alto desde 2000; o valor da temperatura máxima do ar, 17.61 °C também foi superior ao valor normal (+0.78 °C).
Durante o mês verificaram-se valores de temperatura máxima diária sempre acima do valor médio mensal entre 1 e 17 de novembro; valores de temperatura mínima diária quase sempre acima do valor médio mensal entre 7 e 24; a partir de dia 25/26, descida acentuada dos valores de temperatura (máxima e minima).

Em relação à *precipitação*, o mês de novembro foi chuvoso, com um total de precipitação de 138.7 mm que corresponde a 127 % do valor normal.
Durante o mês ocorreu precipitação na maior parte dos dias, que foi por vezes forte e persistente na região Norte e Centro em especial nos dias 3, 8 e 24. Nalguns locais do Norte e Centro o total mensal ultrapassou os 300 mm, e foi cerca de 2 vezes o valor médio mensal. Na região Sul os valores mensais foram em geral inferiores ao valor médio.

De acordo com o índice PDSI, verifica-se que no final de novembro apenas a região Sul se mantém em situação de *seca meteorológica* (28 % do território), sendo de realçar o interior do Baixo Alentejo e o sotavento Algarvio, ainda em seca severa.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2022 às 19:34)

Evolução da percentagem de água no solo entre dia 4 e dia 13 de dezembro:


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2022 às 04:30)

Acumulados diários da última semana:






















Culminando no evento de 19/20


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2022 às 04:52)

*Ponte de Sôr* tem um dos maiores acumulados no mês, mas o funcionamento da estação tem falhas horárias.
Provavelmente o acumulado mensal não vai ser validado, mas fica aqui como curiosidade: *403,4 mm*.
Foram contabilizados os acumulados nos registos diários e somados os valores horários dos dias em falta no registo diário, 13 e 15.

Estações próximas:
274,0 mm Mora
247,0 mm Portalegre
223,2 mm Alvega
195,4 mm Avis


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2022 às 03:01)

Acumulados na semana do Natal:

























O Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, especialmente o sueste alentejano e o sotavento com precipitações reduzidas ou quase nulas.

Vale do Tejo e Cordilheira Central a fazerem em geral a fronteira, apesar de terem ocorrido fluxos do quadrante sudoeste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2022 às 12:08)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados na semana do Natal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As precipitações são sobretudo da humidade que cai durante a noite, porque não tem chovido nada, mas de manhã parece que choveu que está tudo molhado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Dez 2022 às 09:50)

Aljezur teve ontem a mínima e a máxima de Portugal Continental, e só não foi de toda a rede do IPMA porque Madeira, Ponta do Sol foi aos 26,3ºC.

Máxima: *25,5ºC*
Mínima: *3ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Dez 2022 às 18:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aljezur teve ontem a mínima e a máxima de Portugal Continental, e só não foi de toda a rede do IPMA porque Madeira, Ponta do Sol foi aos 26,3ºC.
> 
> Máxima: *25,5ºC*
> Mínima: *3ºC*



E hoje deverá ter repetido a proeza, com uma mínima de *1,3ºC* e máxima de* 24,4ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2022 às 19:23)

Luvas e gorro de noite, chapéu de sol e chinelos de dia


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 02:24)

Os últimos 5 dias do ano, em acumulados de precipitação no mapa IPMA do continente.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jan 2023 às 19:09)

Dezembro na estação de Merelim e Braga CIM.
Este mês foi ainda mais chuvoso na estação de Braga do que Outubro e Novembro.
A estação de Braga falhou várias vezes e pelas minhas contas foram perdidos uns 65-80 mm e por isso o mês deve ter chegado aos 580-595 mm, até pode ter tocado nos 600 mm.
Acentuada diferença entre Merelim e Braga, com mais de 170 mm de diferença.

Neste últimos três meses Merelim acumulou 1230,7 mm e Braga 1417,4 mm. Com os valores em falta da estação de Braga provavelmente já chegou aos 1500 mm.

Nos valores de precipitação da estação de Braga a marca preta no canto superior direito indica que foi um dia em que há dados em falta.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2023 às 02:54)

Evento de chuva no vale do Rio Minho exemplificado pelo registo horário de Vila Nova de Cerveira, dias 31/12/2022 e 01/Jan/2023.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (Sexta-Feira às 19:13)

Boletim de dezembro 2022 de Portugal Continental.

 https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2022/Boletim_clima_IPMA_dez2022.pdf

«Em Portugal continental o mês de dezembro de 2022 classificou-se como extremamente quente em relação à temperatura do ar e muito chuvoso em relação à precipitação (Fig. 1).
Foi o dezembro mais quente dos ultimos 92 anos. O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 12.72 °C foi 2.76 °C acima do valor normal.

O valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar, 9.58 °C, foi muito superior ao valor normal com uma anomalia de +3.53 °C, sendo o 2º valor mais alto desde 1931 (mais alto em 1989, 9.99 °C). O valor médio temperatura máxima do ar, 15.87 °C, com uma anomalia de + 1.99 °C, também foi o 2º valor mais alto desde 1931 (mais alto em 2015, 16.21 °C).

Durante o mês registaram-se valores de temperatura acima do valor médio mensal, em especial a temperatura minima, que esteve quase sempre acima do valor normal, exceto nos primeiros 4 dias do mês, sendo de salientar os períodos de 12 a 14 e 19 a 25 e 29 e 30 com desvios superiores a 5.0 °C e acima do valor normal da temperatura média do ar. No dia 13 foram ultrapassados os anteriores maiores valores da temperatura mínima em cerca de 60% das estações da rede IPMA.

Em relação à precipitação, o mês de dezembro foi muito chuvoso, com um total de precipitação de 250.4 mm que corresponde a 174 % do valor normal, sendo o 2º valor mais alto desde 2000 (mais alto em 2000, 311.5 mm).
Durante o mês ocorreram episódios de precipitação intensa, em particular nos dias 4 e 5, 7 e 8, 12 e 13 e nos últimos dias do mês, com ocorrência de inundações e cheias em vários locais do território.

De acordo com o índice PDSI, verificou-se uma diminuição significativa da situação de seca meteorológica, terminando em praticamente todo o território; apenas alguns locais da região interior Sul ainda se encontram em seca fraca (apenas 6% do território).»


----------



## algarvio1980 (Sexta-Feira às 20:21)

Não percebo o mapa da seca, então no Barlavento choveu menos que no Sotavento, no Barlavento acabou a seca e no Sotavento estamos em seca fraca. 

No final de Janeiro, sem grande chuva no Sul, vai voltar a seca moderada.

Outro ponto importante, Alvalade é a estação com menor acumulado de precipitação no país, com uns míseros 140.1 mm desde 1 de Outubro.

Em Faro, Dezembro de 2009 e 2010 foram mais chuvosos que este.


----------



## RP20 (Sexta-Feira às 20:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não percebo o mapa da seca, então no Barlavento choveu menos que no Sotavento, no Barlavento acabou a seca e no Sotavento estamos em seca fraca.
> 
> No final de Janeiro, sem grande chuva no Sul, vai voltar a seca moderada.
> 
> ...


Não poderá estar entupido o pluviómetro?


----------



## N_Fig (Sexta-Feira às 20:41)

O IPMA não o referiu explicitamente, mas foi ultrapassado o maior valor de sempre da temperatura mínima em dezembro (era de 18,4 ºC, e tanto Faro como Alvalade tiveram mínimas de 18,5 ºC no dia 13)


----------



## tonítruo (Sexta-Feira às 20:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não percebo o mapa da seca, então no Barlavento choveu menos que no Sotavento, no Barlavento acabou a seca e no Sotavento estamos em seca fraca.


O Barlavento tinha vantagem, partiu já com uma categoria de avanço


----------



## N_Fig (Sexta-Feira às 20:45)

Epá, a sério que eu queria ver se era desta que era estreado a cor dos 600 mm e o maior valor foi de 599,5 mm?! Isto não se faz!


----------



## N_Fig (Sexta-Feira às 20:50)

Reparei agora que o mapa da percentagem de precipitação no trimestre outubro-dezembro está claramente mal, devem ter comparado com a normal só de dezembro ou algum erro desse tipo


----------



## algarvio1980 (Sexta-Feira às 20:59)

N_Fig disse:


> Reparei agora que o mapa da percentagem de precipitação no trimestre outubro-dezembro está claramente mal, devem ter comparado com a normal só de dezembro ou algum erro desse tipo


O estagiário trocou os mapas das percentagens, o mapa que está com a percentagem de Dezembro corresponde ao mapa da percentagem entre Outubro e Dezembro e o outro que indicam como percentagem entre Outubro e Dezembro corresponde ao mês de Dezembro.  

Mesmo, assim a minha análise também não é perfeita, aquele roxo ou lilás ali em Faro faz confusão, porque não choveu 250% em Dezembro e nem choveu 250% desde Outubro, mas que grande mixórdia.

Faro tem uma média 71-00 entre Outubro e Dezembro de 262.4 mm, entre Outubro e Dezembro choveu 257.9 mm, que dá uma percentagem de 98.3% em relação à normal.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (Sexta-Feira às 21:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não percebo o mapa da seca, então no Barlavento choveu menos que no Sotavento, no Barlavento acabou a seca e no Sotavento estamos em seca fraca.


1 - No Barlavento choveu mais em outubro e novembro; 
2 - A média de precipitação na costa do Barlavento é menor que na costa do Sotavento. A zona costeira entre Lagos e Albufeira tem uma média de precipitação inferior a 500 mm e das mais baixas do país (a praia da Rocha, por exemplo, tem uma média de precipitação de apenas 416 mm anuais).


----------



## guisilva5000 (Sábado às 00:25)

Bem que relatóriozão para acabar o ano. Provavelmente o mais importante do ano. Nem tinha noção dos recordes de temperatura, tal foi o meu desprezo com tanta chuva. Sabia que estava a ser quente mas não O mais quente desde 1931. Muitos recordes de mínimas altas em estações antigas. 

Sem dúvida que não se deve repetir muito facilmente.


----------



## frederico (Domingo às 04:17)

Situação feia no Vale do Sado. Alvalade segue com apenas 140 mm numa zona que tem 500 a 600 mm de anual. Para trás estão dez anos secos.


----------



## StormRic (Segunda às 15:48)

Primeira semana de 2023 a compôr os acumulados de Janeiro muito perto já da média normal em alguns locais, excedendo até, excepto no Sul, onde em certas zonas se prolonga e acentua o deficit de precipitação.

Os dois últimos dias acumularam cerca de metade do normal de Janeiro para norte da Cordilheira Central desde a latitude de Coimbra, excepto nas zonas mais interiores das Beiras e Trás-os-Montes.










Os quatro dias anteriores viram acumulação derivada do nevoeiro, orvalho, etc, precipitação oculta.

















E os dois primeiros dias do ano foram a continuação e o resto do evento dos últimos dias do ano passado.









*Cabril 197,2 mm* excedeu já a média da Normal 71-00 (151,0mm, em Cabril S.Lourenço)


----------



## guisilva5000 (Segunda às 18:27)

Não há monitorização de 2023 já?


----------



## N_Fig (Segunda às 18:37)

StormRic disse:


> *Cabril 197,2 mm* excedeu já a média da Normal 71-00 (151,0mm, em Cabril S.Lourenço)


Atenção que a normal "71-00" de Cabril começa apenas em 1982 e portanto é mais seca por não apanhar a chuvosa década de 70 (Cabril não é caso único, várias normais têm problemas semelhantes) - aliás, isto justifica em parte que Cabril aparente ter muitas vezes precipitação acima da média mesmo quando outros locais não. Fazendo uma regra de 3 simples com os totais nacionais, o valor "real" 71-00 para janeiro em Cabril deverá estar uns 10 mm acima disso (de qualquer modo já ultrapassado)


----------



## StormRic (Terça-Feira às 04:11)

N_Fig disse:


> Atenção que a normal "71-00" de Cabril começa apenas em 1982 e portanto é mais seca por não apanhar a chuvosa década de 70 (Cabril não é caso único, várias normais têm problemas semelhantes) - aliás, isto justifica em parte que Cabril aparente ter muitas vezes precipitação acima da média mesmo quando outros locais não. Fazendo uma regra de 3 simples com os totais nacionais, o valor "real" 71-00 para janeiro em Cabril deverá estar uns 10 mm acima disso (de qualquer modo já ultrapassado)


Bem observado, obrigado! É, aliás, um reparo pertinente para várias estações com séries incompletas e que conduzem a conclusões enviesadas. Vou tentar trabalhar os dados deste Janeiro/Ano a partir de agora, com o acesso possível que se conhece aos dados publicados pelo IPMA (refira-se que está incomparavelmente melhor do que há uns anos atrás).


----------



## N_Fig (Hoje às 17:39)

2022 foi mesmo o mais quente de sempre em Portugal, ultrapassando o anterior maior valor (1997) em 0,15 ºC, o que é bastante significativo. Acabou por ser também um ano seco, embora a chuva caída nos últimos meses tenha desagravado fortemente essa seca


----------

